# Bun for Growth Challenge



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if there is a challenge to bun for growth or retention challenge. If so please direct me to it, if not, lets start one now. Since its geting colder, I think this will be a good protective style and its easy and doesnt take that much time. 
If you want to join include how you will be bunning, how often, products etc...This will also be a great thread to show how unique we can be with our buns..
Every 3 months we can will be update pics on how much length you retain from bunning..This will be a  year long challenge so it will end in October 09....I know there was a thread where this girl bun for a year to get waistlength hair... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=109466

Use your passes as you see fit so you don't get boerd with the same style for me, I may wear my hair out on Saturdays and Sundays and bun the other 5 days or I may just bun 7 days..

Bun Tutorials
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5NLbQOt_sM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dhzZWqV768&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7cTXU9RDps&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAqqOF37zc0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFoMhbLi62w&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Et4TwYzhQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc3BzePp9VA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF8DCpcpXk8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGmrVIMuBLQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1C3aS24Uc0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csOMjZgeOyw&feature=related
1st Starting Pics Oct 10, 2008
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=292203
2nd Starting Pics Jan 10, 2009
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6704953#post6704953

I will stop adding people by Dec. 31, 2008. I will go through the thread to see who I missed, but by Dec. I will stop adding people. For those who joined in Oct. Your year will end in Oct. 09 and for those who joined in nov. dec... your year will end then...So if you don't see your name.PM me no later than Dec. 31, this is when the challenge will official close. Don't forget to post your starting pics.. Jan. Will be an update on our progress and I will add a thread there.HHG

Challengers

4mia
AngelDoll
asummertyme
babydollhair
baddison
Butterfly08
Chocokitty
Christelyn
chynawitch
CICI24
Civic4800
cookie1
datgal
dicapr
Duchesse
Eclass215
Elis829
grownupnai
HighlyFavored8
ImFree27
Iriel
isawstars
Isis77
joyousnerd
juicee428
Julyllove
Kgard7777
laatysha
LovinLocks
Lexi84
livesoundtech
lwilliams1922
LongCurlyLocks
Luscious850
luvmesumhair
luvovcandy
MCrzyGr
Missconstrue
MissNina
MrsLack
naturally-devine
Nikki2229
oooop2
paradise79
Pryncez52
rben
romey
smwrigh3
soAnxious12
soulie
Str8~curly
Summergirl08
taz007
tiffers
TLC1020
topnotch1010
TriniStarr
tsturnbu
tubutler2205
unique4lyfe33
wonderstar


----------



## MrsLack (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I am new here.  I have been reading and learning a lot the past few days.  I would like to be a part of this challenge.  I have heard that people have a lot of success with this.  What is the proper way to put your hair up in a bun?  I look forward to learning people's techniques.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

MrsLack said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have been reading and learning a lot the past few days. I would like to be a part of this challenge. I have heard that people have a lot of success with this. What is the proper way to put your hair up in a bun? I look forward to learning people's techniques.


 
Welcome to the challenge...


----------



## oldcrayons (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm kind of against buns or putting your hair in a pony tail because this usually pulls the hair which can lead to thinning.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

For me I will be washing and bunniing daily because I workout a lot, I will deep condition weekly and maybe do a style on the weekend or maybe not, it only lasts like 2 or 3 days anyway..So during the week i wash in the shower with conditioner and then I may use aussie 3 minute miracle or some other type of coditioner and put a showercap on and then finsih showering and then wash conditioner out..I use shea butter, coconut oil, and sometimes conditioner on my ends and then bun it up...I smooth with Suvave frizzfree cream in the orange bottle..I use knee highs for my ponytail holder and I wrap it with a scarf to smooth it down..


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

oldcrayons said:


> I'm kind of against buns or putting your hair in a pony tail because this usually pulls the hair which can lead to thinning.


 
If you do it right then you won't have any breakage. When you put it in a ponytail dont pull tight. and dont use rubberbands or anything that will snag your hair and also  make sure your ends are moisturized and to change the postions you place the pony either highter or lower in the middle or on the side..


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I’m in. I bun all the time anyway, mainly everyday. After moisturizing, I put my hair in a kinda tight ponytail with a scunchii. Then I twist the hair (like I’m about to make a bantu knot) and secure the ends under the scunchii. My products are varying but at the moment I’m using Elasta QP Crème Conditioning Shampoo, Christophe Beverly Hills Clarifying Poo, Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Conditioner, and the None of Your Frizziness leave-in.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is how I will be wearing by bun this week


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

Str8~Curly said:


> Hi, I’m in. I bun all the time anyway, mainly everyday. After moisturizing, I put my hair in a kinda tight ponytail with a scunchii. Then I twist the hair (like I’m about to make a bantu knot) and secure the ends under the scunchii. My products are varying but at the moment I’m using Elasta QP Crème Conditioning Shampoo, Christophe Beverly Hills Clarifying Poo, Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Conditioner, and the None of Your Frizziness leave-in.


 
Welcome to the challenge, I was in walmart today looking at the HE Totally twisted and noe of your frizziness leave in how is it working for you? I bought the HE hello hydration instead...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like to bun but I am scared about my nape  I'll just watch this one from the sidelines .. good luck ladies!!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 8, 2008)

I think i will join, funny enough im wearing a bun today beacuse i just took out some extentions.

Last night i was just thinking i wouldn't mind giving it a go, bunning my hair everyday but like others im slightly concerned about the stress it may put on my edges.

I normally wear my buns in a ponytail and then tucking the ends under - im not sure if that is safe because im worried it will make my ends thin, so if anyone has any tips please share.  I don't think my hair is long enough to do a sock bun yet so i can't really think of other ways to wear my bun.

Here is a pic of what my typical bun looks like.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 8, 2008)

The TT conditioner is really good, lots of slip and very moisturizing. The NOYF leave-in is ok. I use it as a moisturizer. I probably would only buy this again as a last resort since it’s easy to find.  



ImFree27 said:


> Welcome to the challenge, I was in walmart today looking at the HE Totally twisted and noe of your frizziness leave in how is it working for you? I bought the HE hello hydration instead...


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to join... do we get any passes?


----------



## asiaticdiva (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like to join as well but would like an optional pass for the weekends. Is that allowed?


----------



## MissNina (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in. I've been doing this since around August anyway. 

I redo my bun everynight after I CW. I also put half-wigs over them. It's the same concept as if you had braids or whatever, only in the morning I carefully take out a little bit of hair out in the front to blend. I do mean just enough to cover the front. So I take it out at night, CW, moisturize my ends only with Cantu leave in, apply some other leave in (HE LTR or Garnier usually) to the length, put in a ponytail and twist my hair to the ends, wrap around and add another ouchless band. That's it. I usually do this on wash days too, only I don't apply the cantu and use better quality leave ins like Redken, etc. I've retained a ton of length doing this.

If I end up leaving it in for more than a day then I spray moisturizer on it (CFCG or Nexxus Humectress Luxe) instead of taking it down and applying more.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

i would like that too.  I usually wear my hair loose if I'm going clubbing or somewhere nice and bun the rest of the week.  i don't really go out that much anyways.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 8, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> i would like that too.  I usually wear my hair loose if I'm going clubbing or somewhere nice and bun the rest of the week.  i don't really go out that much anyways.



Yeah, I think the key to the bunning and retention is doing it more often than not. When I don't feel like bunning I usually don't. And for a week after a salon day it's a no go. But, since I'm a major fan of 1/2wigs, I usually don't mind. I just slap one in, redo my bun accordingly to fit the style and go. IDK what I'd do without those things


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if you could really call what I do a 'bun', really. I've got three of them (two in front, one in back) and they are made with two strand twists. I should take a picture of it when I redo it next week. 

ETA: Here is a picture from earlier this year - same general idea, my twists are just MUCH bigger now. I don't worry about it stressing my hairline, either, because the twists simply aren't that tight. 






I like doing it this way, because it gives me access to my scalp for MT without really manipulating my hair much. As my twists get longer, I'm hoping to be able to make one 'proper' bun with them - but for now, the threesome works. 

 So. How are ya'll defining buns? 


I was on a 'Wear your hair up for a Year' challenge over on tLHC, and I think I'm somewhere around day 270, or so, so this will be a great transition to next year - if what I do counts. 

 

So, urm, I'm in, but odd? That sounds about right.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in I do a sock bun 5 days out the week anyway. To the ladies that worry about the stress on the edges and the nape: I've gone periods of wearing my hair in a bun every single day for 13 weeks-8 months and never had any breakage due to the bun. Just be sure not to pull the ponytail super tight, if you use gel that makes the hair hard be gentle when manipulating the hair (I've found that type of gel makes my hair brittle and crunchy and will break my hair). I cowash daily with garnier curl and shine (aka hydra-curl now) or mane and tail original. I use Fruit of the earth gel and a picture of my daily bun can be found in my Fotki under the one year album


----------



## lexi84 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm in.  I wear my hair in a bun everyday anyway so this is do-able.


----------



## Anancy (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh i just thought that i could twist up my hairline if im worried, i remember doing that before and it helped.

Anyway im definately in.  A few passes would be nice


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ladies here is the link to the bun challenge... It's sorta old..

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=162281





ImFree27 said:


> I don't know if there is a challenge to bun for growth or retention challgene. If so please direct me to it, if not, lets start one now. Since its geting colder, I think this will be a good protective style and its easy and doesnt take that much time.
> If you want to join include how you will be bunning, how often, products etc...This will also be a great thread to show how unique we can be with our buns..
> Every 3 months we can will be update pics on how much length you retain from bunning..This will be a year long challenge so it will end in October 09....I know there was a thread where this girl bun for a year to get waistlength hair... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=109466
> 
> ...


----------



## Elis829 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am up for the challenge.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> I would like to bun but I am scared about my nape  I'll just watch this one from the sidelines .. good luck ladies!!


 
Don't be scared and come on and join, just don't pull too tight when you put your hair in a pony and switch the position of the pony...


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anancy said:


> I think i will join, funny enough im wearing a bun today beacuse i just took out some extentions.
> 
> Last night i was just thinking i wouldn't mind giving it a go, bunning my hair everyday but like others im slightly concerned about the stress it may put on my edges.
> 
> ...


 
very cute bun, sometimes i don't brush my edges to give them a break and just smooth with my hands and you can also do some cornrowns or flat twist to the front and bun the back to give your edges a break..


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 8, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> Ladies here is the link to the bun challenge... It's sorta old..
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=162281


 
I thik we can just do the challenge in this one, since that one is old and know one is monitoring it..


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 9, 2008)

Any more challengers????


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in. I'm trying to get used to wearing my hair up, so this would be perfect.
My goal is to wear buns during the week and down on Saturday and Sunday.

Are there any rules to the challenge? 
A few ladies have asked about passes, so maybe you could clarify if it has to be in a bun everyday.


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2008)

im on a personal bun challenge. i keep my bun in for 2 week at a time between washings. my buns are loosley pulled back(i dont double any of my hair accessories over which i think is key).
 i just gather my hair into a medium low pony tail and put a scrunchie over it. then i take the ends  and flattwist(coil)loosley and by twisting the ends in a circular fashion over the scrunchie.then i take another scrunchie and put it over for security.it gives me a doughnut bun look with no sock & i dont get tangles on my ends this way.

 i can sleep in it no problem. i spray lightly with mix of infusium and rosewater for moist but not damp hair. this can be done when you have more hair at the bottom of the ponytail than on top. i did it this way until my layers grew out when my hair was longer.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in.  I bun about 4 - 5 days a week.  Next week for 3 days my hair will be out for 3 business school receptions.  After the last one on Wed I'll cw and bun it back up.  I'm on the HYH challenge so this one fits in nicely. 

I haven't experienced any breakage.  I cowash, slick my hair back with my hands (no brush), add conditioner and loosely twist into a bun.  I secure the bun with 2 large bobby pins (I love them when they get stretched out because they slide in quick and easy ) and make sure to tuck my ends behind the top of the bun.  This keeps them moist and out of the air.  I don't use ponytail holders nor do I manipulate my wet hair very much.  I take the bun out after no more than 2 days and my hair is as healthy as ever.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 9, 2008)

nikki2229 said:


> I'm in. I'm trying to get used to wearing my hair up, so this would be perfect.
> My goal is to wear buns during the week and down on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Are there any rules to the challenge?
> A few ladies have asked about passes, so maybe you could clarify if it has to be in a bun everyday.


 
Your hair have to be in a bun at least 5 out of the 7 days during the week. Weekend passes are good to switch it up so you don't have too much tension on your hair...I think thats what i'm gong to do..


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 9, 2008)

This is right on time! I already planned from Oct 1 to Oct. 1, so now its Oct. 9. Sign me up!


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 10, 2008)

damp bunning has allowed me to retain tremendous length!   I love my buns!  Buns will make reach tailbone length!


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey I'm In


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 10, 2008)

I definitely want in on this challenge...  



ImFree27 said:


> I don't know if there is a challenge to bun for growth or retention challgene. If so please direct me to it, if not, lets start one now. Since its geting colder, I think this will be a good protective style and its easy and doesnt take that much time.
> If you want to join include how you will be bunning, how often, products etc...This will also be a great thread to show how unique we can be with our buns..
> Every 3 months we can will be update pics on how much length you retain from bunning..This will be a year long challenge so it will end in October 09....I know there was a thread where this girl bun for a year to get waistlength hair... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=109466
> 
> ...


----------



## kgard7777 (Oct 10, 2008)

I want in on the challenge but can we we do a rollerset and flat iron roots every so often on the weekend?


----------



## Anancy (Oct 10, 2008)

Elis829 said:


> I am up for the challenge.



Your hair looks so healthy in this pic, beautiful.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay ... I'm in ... 
For a whole year?!! This should be interesting!!!  

Off to stock up on panty hose and conditioners ...


----------



## MissNina (Oct 10, 2008)

I already said I'm in, but another reminder that you can use half wigs in order to keep your hair bunned up 7 days a week but still have some variety and BANGING styles   ESP if you are SL or lower I def recommend this. Bunning 24/7 with half wigs was helping me get to APL from a bit past SL in no time. I'm bunning for BSL now. My ends get virtually no air bc they are always covered and it's been working!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in! I bun almost everyday any way.


----------



## civic4800 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in.  I've been bunning 5x/week for the last 4 weeks so I want to ride out with this.


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont look right at all in a bun or I would rock it all the time.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 10, 2008)

your method is exactly want but I'm not sure how this would work with my big curly hair. To make a neat bun I feel forced to use a ponytail holder to keep it in check and the swist the ends under, wich I feel is not really good for the ends. Maybe washed, moisturized, then a little gel and left to airdry that way?      



Butterfly08 said:


> Count me in.  I bun about 4 - 5 days a week. Next week for 3 days my hair will be out for 3 business school receptions. After the last one on Wed I'll cw and bun it back up.  I'm on the HYH challenge so this one fits in nicely.
> 
> I haven't experienced any breakage. I cowash, slick my hair back with my hands (no brush), add conditioner and loosely twist into a bun. I secure the bun with 2 large bobby pins (I love them when they get stretched out because they slide in quick and easy ) and make sure to tuck my ends behind the top of the bun. This keeps them moist and out of the air. I don't use ponytail holders nor do I manipulate my wet hair very much. I take the bun out after no more than 2 days and my hair is as healthy as ever.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 11, 2008)

I just washed my hair, moisturized- especially focusing on the ends, and twisted each of these up like a bantu twist and secured them with small hair pins. I didn’t think it would stay in place if I did it in one, I am going to try to do that later on with some larger hair pins. 

I noticed in the pic on the left sides my ends were sticking out a bit so I went and tucked them under.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 11, 2008)

Str8~Curly said:


> I just washed my hair, moisturized- especially focusing on the ends, and twisted each of these up like a bantu twist and secured them with small hair pins. I didn’t think it would stay in place if I did it in one, I am going to try to do that later on with some larger hair pins.
> 
> I noticed in the pic on the left sides my ends were sticking out a bit so I went and tucked them under.


 
ahhh how cute, this is exactly how I was going to wear my hair this week to switch it from just doing one to take some of the tension off...This is cute, but I may use knee highs to hold it in place..my hair may not be longer enough to twist it without a pony holder.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^ Thanks : )


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 11, 2008)

kgard7777 said:


> I want in on the challenge but can we we do a rollerset and flat iron roots every so often on the weekend?


 
Yup thats fine as long as you're bunning 5 days out the week..


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm SO IN, baby! 

I'm a bit past APL now... I think that I will get to WL by bunning for a year. That is my goal. 

So... who's using Hairagami, Magicbun, etc to make your buns? I'm going to buy these, as well as Hairzings, and use them to make cute updos. 

I can't WAIT to swang my WL hair!


----------



## soulie (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to be in! I'm usually bunned up anyway, might as well get credit for it.  My ponytail is secured with an olive-oil soaked "ouchless" ponytail holder.   I'm using a foam donut that is well-wrapped in a silky sock and the whole thing is completed with a scrunchie around the bun to "capture" escaping hair.   

At home is much simpler.  I just finger-roll my ends under and secure with a hairpin or two.  Out of my way, off my neck, but easy to take down to remoisturize.  I probably won't even use any passes until Thanksgiving weekend after I have relaxed, and then again when I'm on vacation for Christmas.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 11, 2008)

Str8~Curly said:


> I just washed my hair, moisturized- especially focusing on the ends, and twisted each of these up like a bantu twist and secured them with small hair pins. I didn’t think it would stay in place if I did it in one, I am going to try to do that later on with some larger hair pins.
> 
> I noticed in the pic on the left sides my ends were sticking out a bit so I went and tucked them under.


 
Very nice.  To answer your earlier question, I have just learned to live with the fact that my hair will be wavy and crinkly.  I forgot to add that after I slick my bun back with my fingers, I tie on a silky scarf, either overnight or for about 30 minutes.  This helps to flatten my hair down.  The crinkles are still there, only flatter, so it looks neat.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 11, 2008)

I did a bun in one without any ponytail holders also.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone use those hair sticks? Do they keep the bun secure by themselves?


----------



## Anancy (Oct 11, 2008)

Im so tryin to get tips, anything to aviod using hairbands to do my buns would be a bonus, but then again i doubt my hair is long enough.
What i have been trying to do is wear my ponytails lose and that feels better.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok this is usually how I wear my hair when its in buns. And the front is my avatar picture.


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Count me in..this is my first challenge!


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 11, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Any more challengers????



Count me in, I have been bunning my hair 99% of the time since I started on my hair growth journey in March. I believe it has helped me retain all of my growth (see siggie).



Str8~Curly said:


> I just washed my hair, moisturized- especially focusing on the ends, and twisted each of these up like a bantu twist and secured them with small hair pins. I didn’t think it would stay in place if I did it in one, I am going to try to do that later on with some larger hair pins.
> 
> I noticed in the pic on the left sides my ends were sticking out a bit so I went and tucked them under.



*OMG!!!!!  I believe I have found my hair twin!!!  Beautiful hair!!!*



Str8~Curly said:


> anyone use those hair sticks? Do they keep the bun secure by themselves?



I use hair sticks (wooden ones), the plastic ones break every time. I am able to keep my hair secure with them, I use two at a time. Once you get the hang of inserting them in your hair, you should not have any problem keeping your hair secure.

 Sorry I don't have any pics with the sticks in my hair.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 11, 2008)

i would love to join, ill post my pics tomorrow


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks AngelDoll. 



AngelDoll said:


> Count me in, I have been bunning my hair 99% of the time since I started on my hair growth journey in March. I believe it has helped me retain all of my growth (see siggie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniStarr (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a been bunning my hair since Nov/Dec. 07 and i have to say that it did help me retain a lot of lenght.  In Nov/Dec 07, i started at shoulder lenght and from bunning since then, i am 1 inch away from bsl.  I hope to be full bsl by my 1yr LHCF annves, which is in jan 09.

So yes add me to this bun for growth challenge.  I am hope to be mbl or longer in Oct 09 with this challenge.

Thanks,
Trinistarr


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 11, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> I have a been bunning my hair since Nov/Dec. 07 and i have to say that it did help me retain a lot of lenght. In Nov/Dec 07, i started at shoulder lenght and from bunning since then, i am 1 inch away from bsl. I hope to be full bsl by my 1yr LHCF annves, which is in jan 09.
> 
> So yes add me to this bun for growth challenge. I am hope to be mbl or longer in Oct 09 with this challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, what an awesome testimonial for bunning!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 12, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> I have a been bunning my hair since Nov/Dec. 07 and i have to say that it did help me retain a lot of lenght.  In Nov/Dec 07, i started at shoulder lenght and from bunning since then, i am 1 inch away from bsl.  I hope to be full bsl by my 1yr LHCF annves, which is in jan 09.
> 
> So yes add me to this bun for growth challenge.  I am hope to be mbl or longer in Oct 09 with this challenge.
> 
> ...



Awww thank you, that is so inspiring, i can just see myself with BSL hair this time next year lol.


----------



## Brees_hair (Oct 12, 2008)

I naturally bun my hair, I teach so its easier to deal with during the day. I rarely wear my hair out, usually the next day after a visit to salon after I take my hair out of the pin wrap. To be honest, by 3pm, my hair is usually clipped up anyway. I am down for this...I will continuously do this even after I reach my goal. It just works out better, especially when I start wearing wool, and other texture tops that kill my ends.


----------



## Hot40 (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a challenge I would like to start, but My hair is nto long enough.
I have posted a photo of my hair taken two weeks ago.
If you can give me any idea on how to bun I would love it.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 12, 2008)

This is probably the only challenge that I'll join that I will actually do! This works perfectly in with the APL by new years 09 that I'm in. I've been hovering at SL for months, I wasn't taking care of my hair like I should have.

The past two weeks I've worn my hair in an updo/bun/thingy with my bang...I'm gonna bang and bunnit. My hair is texlaxed and wearing it out often curly gets too tangly, so I wash/DC about every two weeks now, air dry in braids or maybe rollerset, put my bang in a bantu knot, then pin up the back and leave it. My leave ins are mainly cantu shea butter, castor oil, and a shea butter/aloe mixture I made. I'm experimenting with only combing on wash day, so far so good.

My hairstyle is admittedly a bit wack right now, I haven't been too creative with my buns. And I don't have the thickness/length for a donut bun.

starting length






"bun" thingy


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Can I join?  I've been bunning for the past since I've taken a break from twisting my hair.


----------



## babydollhair (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to join! i think will bun during the wk days for sure. My hair is still about as long as my avatar pic, bsl.


----------



## Luscious850 (Oct 13, 2008)

Count me in! I'll be cowashing/bunning daily. Ill post start pics later on tonight


----------



## Isis77 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd like to join too! My hair isn't long enough to bun by itself, so I will probably go and buy a few phony-buns and tie my hair back with a knee-high pantyhose top. I plan on washing and conditioning twice a week, DC once a week and vary the position my bun is in once a week. I don't really wear my hair out much anymore these days what with school and all, so that won't be too frequent for me. (Probably once every month- a month and a half or so) I'll update with pics after I buy my phony-buns today! Hopefully I will be able to make it to full APL (maybe even BSL) by this time next year doing this. (My hair is currently hovering just above my shoulders but is not nearly as thick as I'd like for it to be. Hopefully that will change with this challenge! )


----------



## kgard7777 (Oct 13, 2008)

OP can you start a thread for us bun challengers to put our starting pics? I plan to post mine next week when I wear my hair down.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to join this challenge it did work for me before!


----------



## kgard7777 (Oct 13, 2008)

One last question OP and others on the challenge. Can we get more clarification on the heat passes etc? If I dont't know the rules I will run rampant with wearing my hair down lol!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 13, 2008)

i would like to join. I have been wearing a donught bun for months now. It really has helped me retain some length. Im using NTM has a moisturizer and shakaki oil to seal. I will be wearing my hair in buns 7 days a week.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 13, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I'm SO IN, baby!
> 
> I'm a bit past APL now... I think that I will get to WL by bunning for a year. That is my goal.
> 
> ...


 
we're aiming for the same goal. I'm apl and I want to be waistlength by next year...


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 13, 2008)

kgard7777 said:


> One last question OP and others on the challenge. Can we get more clarification on the heat passes etc? If I dont't know the rules I will run rampant with wearing my hair down lol!


 
I think it would be best only to use heat once a month and bun 5 days out of 7 during the week and you can wear your hair out on the weekends but bun duriing the week...


I think I added everyone, if not pm me...


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is my routine..

I co-wash every night.  I then apply oils and butters to my hair and place in Bantu knots.  In the morning, I undo my knots and damp my hair w/a herbal spritz.  I then pull my hair back into a bun and apply gel to my hairline to reduce the frizz look.  I used to co-wash 2x/day, but I hated that that drippy feeling during the day.

Here is my starting bun pic and my current length is APL.











Hopefully this challenge will help keep me on track and not have the desire to cut my hair off....


----------



## Tee (Oct 13, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Very nice.  To answer your earlier question,* I have just learned to live with the fact that my hair will be wavy and crinkly*.  I forgot to add that after I slick my bun back with my fingers, I tie on a silky scarf, either overnight or for about 30 minutes.  This helps to flatten my hair down.  The crinkles are still there, only flatter, so it looks neat.


The bold is true for me also.

Ladies, remember to move the placement of the bun every so often to prevent breakage if you are using ponytail holders.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Oct 13, 2008)

oooh! can i join please?!? I need major help in retaining my length... and this just might be the challenge to help me! I'll post pics later...


----------



## Isis77 (Oct 14, 2008)

So I have created my bun look with my phony bun:











Right now my hair is neck length so I can make a stubby pony tail but not all of my curly hair can reach back into the pony tail. I washed with my Indian Shampoo bar, conditioned with Mane and Tail conditioner and moisturized with Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and sealed with Alma Oil. (I'll wash once a week instead of twice and do my DC with a heat cap weekly also) Then I put gel (IC Fantasia) on my sides and brushed my hair smooth into the pony-tail (my pony tail holder is a nylon top from a knee-high panty hose). Then I pinned the phony bun on over my pony-tail and voila!

My only question though is, does anyone think the brushing daily to smooth the edges will be too much? I don't loose any hair when I brush and I only plan on using heat once for halloween and......no plans to use heat anytime after that . So my main concern is just the brushing. Also, I don't brush to the ends, just the sides. I think once all of my hair can reach the ponytail, I will be able to brush less and just smooth my hair with my hands, but until then if I want smooth sides...I can only think of brushing. 

Please let me know what you all think! Sorry so long! Thanks!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 14, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> . . .  bun 5 days out of 7 during the week and you can wear your hair out on the weekends but bun during the week...quote]
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Please include me, I'm down for this.    Umm, or shall I say "up" for it.  Get it, get it, I'll be bunning 'er up!!!    Ahem, um, okay, you had to be here.


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 14, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> we're aiming for the same goal. I'm apl and I want to be waistlength by next year...


 
Here, here, me too, ladies!  Joy loves company!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 14, 2008)

Str8~Curly said:


> anyone use those hair sticks? Do they keep the bun secure by themselves?


 
Yup.  I found various sites over the Internet that showed how to use them and VOILA, I was pleasantly surprised; it works!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 14, 2008)

*A big ha - ha*

Have you ladies ever noticed when wearing the bun, ya head keeps hitting the head rest in the auto?  Mine does!!  It gets on my nerves, but really it's cool.  Just something I've been meaning to ask yaw'll.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: A big ha - ha*



LovinLocks said:


> Have you ladies ever noticed when wearing the bun, ya head keeps hitting the head rest in the auto? Mine does!! It gets on my nerves, but really it's cool. Just something I've been meaning to ask yaw'll.


 i know, if i wear mines at the top of my head it always hits the roof of the car and messes it up as well..erplexed


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm transitioning and have been wearing buns until I get braids (hopefully this weekend)

Tell me I am not the only one that has hair poof up in the middle? I can never get the hair to lay down, scarf or not, when I put a ponytail holder in place, it causes this hump thing in the middle (not attractive)...the only time I was able to stop it was when I blewdry some of it in the middle, but I don't like direct heat.

Any help?


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 14, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> Tell me I am not the only one that has hair poof up in the middle? I can never get the hair to lay down, scarf or not, when I put a ponytail holder in place, it causes this hump thing in the middle . . . Any help?



Yeah, can you say, SOCK CORE???  The sock bun style, and I don't have any er um "humps" . . . do I?    psssst, ignore the end of da day sock peepin' through.


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 14, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> I don't know if there is a challenge to bun for growth or retention challgene. If so please direct me to it, if not, lets start one now. Since its geting colder, I think this will be a good protective style and its easy and doesnt take that much time.
> If you want to join include how you will be bunning, how often, products etc...This will also be a great thread to show how unique we can be with our buns..
> Every 3 months we can will be update pics on how much length you retain from bunning..This will be a  year long challenge so it will end in October 09....I know there was a thread where this girl bun for a year to get waistlength hair... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=109466
> 
> ...



count me in too! I have been "damp bunning" for a year now. It has definitely worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: A big ha - ha*



LovinLocks said:


> Have you ladies ever noticed when wearing the bun, ya head keeps hitting the head rest in the auto?  Mine does!!  It gets on my nerves, but really it's cool.  Just something I've been meaning to ask yaw'll.



Yeah, it sure is annoying. I tied a 100% silk scarf around my headrest. That way my hair doesn't suffer any breakage from rubbing all on that rough *** material on the headrest. Of course, if you have nice interior, it might not bother you... but my hoopty has sandpaper interior!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 15, 2008)

Hypothetical question  :

If I were to get senegalese twists and wear them in a bun, would that count?


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: A big ha - ha*



joyousnerd said:


> but my hoopty has sandpaper interior!


 

 (picturin' da sandpaper in da hoopty).

Yup, it counts (re. senegalese twists).  Dang, good idea.  They are so cute.


----------



## wonderstar (Oct 17, 2008)

Add me to the list OP.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm in!!! I'll be wet bunnin it


----------



## Eclass215 (Oct 17, 2008)

I know I'm late - but can I join?  I'll post my pics once I get the OK!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in please add me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bunners, check this link for a big messy bun.  I'm gonna try it but I will puff out my hair with my fingers instead of teasing with a brush. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rSwHG1O_GQ

This won't be an every day bun, for the most part I will be wet bunning.  I plan on using this to get another day's wear out of a wet set.


----------



## civic4800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Bunners, check this link for a big messy bun. I'm gonna try it but I will puff out my hair with my fingers instead of teasing with a brush.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rSwHG1O_GQ
> 
> This won't be an every day bun, for the most part I will be wet bunning. I plan on using this to get another day's wear out of a wet set.


 

Oooh, I like this bun.  I'm going to try it too although my hair isn't as long as hers


----------



## Christelyn (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in!  I need to get to BSL by next year.


----------



## paradise79 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I'm joining the challenge if not too late. I'm a master bunner . I'm bunning since I discovered LHCF (1 year in december). I need to update my siggy though. I rock braid-out sometimes in summer but I'm definitely back to bun at least 6/7. 

I spritz my hair at least once a day (or when needed) with mix of S-curl+a bit water+glycerin+bay St thomas EO, and seal with a mix of coconut+castor oil. And that's it. Hope to be full APL for my B-day in april 09.


----------



## dalgal (Oct 18, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge!  I cannot wait to see all of the growth we all will achieve  !!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 18, 2008)

My hair is still not long enough in the back. I tried to force the bun, but my hair never did stay in the scrunchie completely. I also think my edges more damaged. I guess I will be doing my busted flat twists.


----------



## Niki (Oct 18, 2008)

Please add me to the list if it's not too late! I'll post pictures later.


----------



## tbutler2205 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi ladies! I'm extra new to the forum but would really love to join the challenge. My goal is APL by 10/09...I think I'm between NL and SL right now!!!


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope, its still too puffy in the middle. Right before the bun, I have no idea how to make it stay down unless i stretch and blow dry the roots there and I don't like putting heat on it...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 21, 2008)

I am already tired of bunning and I don't even wear mines out ...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 21, 2008)

HELLO.. I am new to this site I would love to join this challenge!!! I have been buning of 2 weeks now!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 22, 2008)

Pls add me.  I would love to join!

ETA:  I forgot to add that for the most part, I will be wearing my bun Mon thru Fri.  Weekends, I may wear it out depending on how I feel and how my hair is acting at the moment.  I also will be washing and DC'ing once a week and moisturizing every morning before I put it up into a bun for work.  

I will also be using fake hair to wrap around my bun until my hair is long enough to go without it.

I will also post my starting pics in the other thread this weekend after I wash it.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 22, 2008)

For those of you who wet bun daily, meaning everyday, how do you do it?  Is it soaking wet?


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 22, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> For those of you who wet bun daily, meaning everyday, how do you do it? Is it soaking wet?


 


yeah. I'm addicted to daily washing now so I pretty much wet bun everyday. I just make sure I am well moisturized, especially the ends.


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry. I was posting my starting pictures but I just realized it's in the wrong thread. I am moving it now.


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 24, 2008)

Ladies, is anyone else having to use a heavier moisturizer or styling aid for winter? For some reason this weather is defeating my scarf method and my edges/around my bun is fluffy in a few hours.

I don't want to use regular hair gel, suggestions? I usually bun dry.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 24, 2008)

Luvmesumhair: I take my bun down every day, saturate my hair with moisturizer, comb it through, and bun it back up. My hair stays damp this way


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 25, 2008)

RosesBlack said:


> Ladies, is anyone else having to use a heavier moisturizer or styling aid for winter? For some reason this weather is defeating my scarf method and my edges/around my bun is fluffy in a few hours.
> 
> I don't want to use regular hair gel, suggestions? I usually bun dry.


 
Yup the winter I need extra moisture, if you don't want to use gel, use suave frizz free cream its in an organge bottle its really good, or you can make your gel with flaxseed.. The cantu shea butter also helps to lay it down..


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 25, 2008)

Everyone has been added, if not PM me......

How is everyone doing? Any new creative buns? I know you can get boerd with the same one, so if anyone has any new creative ides that would be nice. I'm look on youtube for some and post the links on the orginal post on the 1st page..

Don't forget to add your starting pics on the other thread...Try to do it by oct 31. so we can have a really good yearly comparsion......I'll post mine today


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2008)

Although i'm not afficial joining this challenge, I am goin to try bunning for a while. I'm neck length, am Iam using a "sock donut" to make my bun. My question is this: Do I take my bun down daily and redo it after moisturizing, or do I do it 3 times a week. I am trying not to brush my hair too much, so...just wondering.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 26, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Although i'm not afficial joining this challenge, I am goin to try bunning for a while. I'm neck length, am Iam using a "sock donut" to make my bun. My question is this: Do I take my bun down daily and redo it after moisturizing, or do I do it 3 times a week. I am trying not to brush my hair too much, so...just wondering.



It's up to you. A member, Nichole (I think she is on here too but she told me on BHM), does hers weekly and only takes down on wash day. She sprays the bun nightly I think in between that. I have tried that way and it didn't really work for me after too long bc of all the extra tangles I got 

What I do now is try to take it down @ least every other day, usually try to CW and moisturize/apply MT. Then right back up it goes! I don't brush my hair hardly at all to do my bun, BTW. I just kind of smooth it with my hand and put it up. The only thing I may brush is my edges. You can scarf it down at night if you don't want to brush. It will give the same effect by morning. HTH


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 26, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Everyone has been added, if not PM me......
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any new creative buns? I know you can get boerd with the same one, so if anyone has any new creative ides that would be nice. I'm look on youtube for some and post the links on the orginal post on the 1st page..
> 
> Don't forget to add your starting pics on the other thread...Try to do it by oct 31. so we can have a really good yearly comparsion......I'll post mine today


 
I'm getting my relaxer on Nov 15 (and using a pass for several days to wear my hair down) so I'll post my starting pic somewhere around that time.


----------



## Napp (Oct 26, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Yup the winter I need extra moisture, if you don't want to use gel, use suave frizz free cream its in an organge bottle its really good, or you can make your gel with flaxseed.. The cantu shea butter also helps to lay it down..




an you post a picture of the suav creme. i went out and bought suave frizz free creme but its green and does NOTHING for my hair. i was so pissed

also im in kinky twists but i put them in a bun every day. does that count?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2008)

MissNina said:


> It's up to you. A member, Nichole (I think she is on here too but she told me on BHM), does hers weekly and only takes down on wash day. She sprays the bun nightly I think in between that. I have tried that way and it didn't really work for me after too long bc of all the extra tangles I got
> 
> What I do now is try to take it down @ least every other day, usually try to CW and moisturize/apply MT. Then right back up it goes! I don't brush my hair hardly at all to do my bun, BTW. I just kind of smooth it with my hand and put it up. The only thing I may brush is my edges. You can scarf it down at night if you don't want to brush. It will give the same effect by morning. HTH


 
Thanks so much! I'm gonna try it out to see how it goes, and if it goes well, I may officially join.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out the bun in my avatar.  



ImFree27 said:


> Everyone has been added, if not PM me......
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any new creative buns? I know you can get boerd with the same one, so if anyone has any new creative ides that would be nice. I'm look on youtube for some and post the links on the orginal post on the 1st page..
> 
> Don't forget to add your starting pics on the other thread...Try to do it by oct 31. so we can have a really good yearly comparsion......I'll post mine today


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still bunning.. I am in nurture mode so I'll be bunning this whole fall and winter months....


----------



## Anancy (Oct 28, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Everyone has been added, if not PM me......
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any new creative buns? I know you can get boerd with the same one, so if anyone has any new creative ides that would be nice. I'm look on youtube for some and post the links on the orginal post on the 1st page..
> 
> Don't forget to add your starting pics on the other thread...Try to do it by oct 31. so we can have a really good yearly comparsion......I'll post mine today



Im doing good, i think im liking this bun challenge even tho im still using the same boring 'tucking my ends under' style.  I've just been keeping the front flat twisted to relieve the stress on my edges.

I always take my bun down everyday to moisterise before bed and just twist it up, then in the morning i moisterise again and put it back into a bun.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 28, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I'm still bunning.. I am in nurture mode so I'll be bunning this whole fall and winter months....


 me too, my ends have havent looked this good in a long while...they are just too happy..


----------



## bee (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> For those of you who wet bun daily, meaning everyday, how do you do it?  Is it soaking wet?



Hey LMH!  Where'd you get that cute accessory?  Now that's one you can dress up or down.  I'd like to do more with my buns and that right there, would set it off!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 28, 2008)

I get them from here:

http://www.flexi8.com/

I love them!  They are strong but not stressful on your hair!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I take it that it still counts if I wear a phony pony over my buns?
If so, I'm in!
I'll be doing this every day and only plan to relax, use heat and wear my hair down once every three months.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to join if that's still possible.


----------



## curleeq (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to join also.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bumping....

I hope all of you ladies are staying encouraged.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 2, 2008)

I'ma think about this one. I need to learn how to do one properly and get use to it being that way before I commit...


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 3, 2008)

go here to see the suave anti frizz cream, go to styling and then click professionals and its the organge bottle
http://www.suave.com/


----------



## Traycee (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in...I plan to bun Mon-Fri. and braid out on the weekends


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oooooooo I can do this one. 

I only wear my hair out once or twice a week.


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 3, 2008)

here is my starting picture


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 4, 2008)

im mad my hair is too short to bun yet


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 4, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Count me in...I plan to bun Mon-Fri. and braid out on the weekends


 
That's my plan! Sounds good. Add me to the list.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 4, 2008)

Can we still do this?  I only wear my hair out at relax time, and then I may do a roller set the next week, and then its straight back to buns for the rest of the time.

M.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 4, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> im mad my hair is too short to bun yet


 do a phony bun....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Still bunning. Will relax this weekend and post update pics.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 4, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/Lwilliams/natural-now/nov08bunimg3688.html






http://public.fotki.com/Lwilliams/natural-now/nov08bun2img3689.html
length last week







I did my first but today.  It was pretty easy and although it's a little off cetner I'm happy with it.

Does any one have dry edges?
I put oil and leave in conditionter on my ends and edges but the nape area is always dry and fuzzy.

any tips?


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 4, 2008)

I cant wait to to a corrective at the end of the month..my hair is a hot mess..


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 4, 2008)

cant c the pics...


lwilliams1922 said:


> length last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 4, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> cant c the pics...



I missed the class on getting photos in your posts


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 4, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/Lwilliams/natural-now/nov08bunimg3688.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At night, I pull down that section of my nape and moisturize it until it is really wet, seal w/oil, bring back up with the rest of my hair and tie up with my doo-rag.  In the morning b4 I put it up in my bun, I moisturize it some more(but not really wet), seal w/oil and just bun it up.

HTH


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 4, 2008)

Can we still get in on this, and are passes allowed?

M.


----------



## Anancy (Nov 4, 2008)

mahogany_horizons said:


> Can we still get in on this, and are passes allowed?
> 
> M.



Girl anyone, and everyone who wants gorgeous hair can join.  Just ask Imfree27 (pm her maybe) to add your name to the list.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 5, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I missed the class on getting photos in your posts


Do you have a photobucket account? I find it easier to upload pics and to post thru them..its basically copy and paste...
also, have you tried elasta qp mango butter on your edges or cantu shea butter...i find these really help me, my edges get dry..very dry as well..


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just found a jar of elesta mango butter!

I just put some on my hair with a bit of oil then wrapped.

I don't have the cantu but I've been putting pure shea butter on it.

Does everyone sleep with the bun?


----------



## paradise79 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope everybody is doing well with bun. As I'm concerned, the wet bunning continue.

I usually sleep with a bun or a braid. But i undo the bun I wear the whole day, moisturize and seal and then do a looser bun in a position different from the one I had during the day, or a braid. I try to give a rest to hair, especially the back in the night. 

I tried Elasta mango butter and it was . But after a while a started shedding and breakage; it appears that I need to cut off on protein so I stopped for a while. It worked wonder for edges.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I want in. I have been bunning all this week and I'm ok with it. I love how it feels and I don't have to worry about the hair that's out getting frizzy-which it will-or getting messed up/damaged. I will post some starting pics again when I get home. I was APL but don't think I am anymore because I chopped an inch of bad ends.


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 8, 2008)

How is everyone doing, how are you wearing your bun this coming week, pics will be nice...


----------



## dicapr (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in.  I'll post pictures after this week's wash.  I bun most of the time anyway.  I love twists and puffs but my hair knots up too much with these styles.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 12, 2008)

Still wet bunnin and lovin it  I'll post a pic later today after I wash it. Today is wash day, yippee! 

(why do I get excited when it comes to hair?  )

lwilliams1922: Since I've been using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 Miracle Worker, my dry nape has been a thing of the past  To answer your other question, I sleep in my bun at night and redo it in the morning


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 12, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> How is everyone doing, how are you wearing your bun this coming week, pics will be nice...



:scratchch Soooooo hows your bunning coming along  

Oh wait are YOU even still wearing them  LoL


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 12, 2008)

bunning has been really great for me so far, i hardly have any breakage at all, my hair seems like it is really enjoying the break..i dont comb it at all unless its for detangling..so i think the combination of the bunning and no comb is really working for me..


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 12, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> :scratchch Soooooo hows your bunning coming along
> 
> Oh wait are YOU even still wearing them  LoL


 
Yes, I'm loving it, I'm retaining so much lenght with less shedding...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 12, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Yes, I'm loving it, I'm retaining so much lenght with less shedding...



Greeeeeeeat answer


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for bumping ^^^ I've been looking for this thread.  Subscribing!  I have been wearing my hair down for the past several days, I got my touch up.  This weekend I will get back on the bunning grind.


----------



## miami74 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in on this challenge.  Sorry I'm late...I just came across this thread!  I'm planning to bun 6 to 7 days a week.  I'm going to experiment with doing my bun with a ponytail holder and ones without one, to see which one I prefer.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## paradise79 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I registered for this...I still bun and will till....ever I think. I started my journey almost a year ago and I'm bunning since then (with some exceptions in summer). 

I recently figured how to fingercomb so now I detangle and comb on wash day only. I made a record last week : i was so lazy that I did'nt cowash twice a week as usual. I spent 1 whole week fingercombing every evening while moisturizing and changing the position of my bun. I always wondered how can some ladies just go days without combing or brushing. I'm so glad I'm doing it now: less shedding and manipulation.

Asummertyme, good for you and keep it up. I hope this combination will also work for me.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm out. _Hangs head in shame._ I put in micros and was bunning them... but I started to suspect breakage, and BOY what breakage I got.  So I put in a weave.


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 13, 2008)

Im out of my weave now so its back to bunning for me, I'll post an update pic of my bun. I can actually wear a loose bun now, YAY!!


----------



## d-rock (Nov 13, 2008)

This is cool. I took out my kinky twists yesterday and told everyone I was bunning my hair the next year, so you know I want to be this challenge.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok ladies, here is my starting pic (taken 11/7/08 at my touch up - STILL not BSL ), a pic of my every day bun, and for giggles a pic of my dd's hair after her last TU.  She is a little past APL.  PS - don't tell the HYH challenge ladies I'm posting this!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 13, 2008)

JAMILA!!! When the hell did you change your name to butterfly? Am I late? 

You hair is lokin BOMB, girl!!! What length are you now?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> JAMILA!!! When the hell did you change your name to butterfly? Am I late?
> 
> You hair is lokin BOMB, girl!!! What length are you now?


 
LOL, it's been a few months now!  Thanks! I am about 1/2 inch from BSL (dry).  I'm a little closer wet, we'll see when I cowash this weekend!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 13, 2008)

ur hair looks wonderful!! and DD's too..





Butterfly08 said:


> Ok ladies, here is my starting pic (taken 11/7/08 at my touch up - STILL not BSL ), a pic of my every day bun, and for giggles a pic of my dd's hair after her last TU. She is a little past APL. PS - don't tell the HYH challenge ladies I'm posting this!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I join... I didn't realize we get passes.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 14, 2008)

If I can.... my starting pic is my siggy.  passes on the weekends or if go out... which is rare.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 14, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> LOL, it's been a few months now!  Thanks! I am about 1/2 inch from BSL (dry). I'm a little closer wet, we'll see when I cowash this weekend!


 

Both you and your DD hair is beautiful. Your hair is definitely longer than your siggy.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I join this challenge too. I've been bunning since October and I absolutely love it...


----------



## Tee (Nov 14, 2008)

Keep up the good work ladies.  It really does pay off.  Beautiful buns.  Butterfly08, you and your daughter's hair ........  Beautiful.


----------



## India*32 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey,

I'll join.  I started my new hair care since Oct.  Happy Bun Bun


----------



## Noir (Nov 14, 2008)

Butterfly your hair is just gorgeous.

Are you sure you ain't bSL? where do wear your bra? around your waist LOL cos you look BSL to meeeee 

Your DD's hair is beautiful also!


----------



## Noir (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yea I wanna join this challenge please 

Bun pic in my avi.

I will be be bunning for at LEAST 5 days out of the week.


----------



## miami74 (Nov 14, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ok ladies, here is my starting pic (taken 11/7/08 at my touch up - STILL not BSL ), a pic of my every day bun, and for giggles a pic of my dd's hair after her last TU.  She is a little past APL.  PS - don't tell the HYH challenge ladies I'm posting this!



Wow!  You and your daughter's hair looks lovely!  Keep up the good work.  I was wondering about the name change myself....thought I was losing it!  Love the bun too!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 15, 2008)

*wet bunning problems?*



ImFree27 said:


> How is everyone doing, how are you wearing your bun this coming week, pics will be nice...



I'm still wet bunning.  
I notice my hair gets dry during the day so I started sealing it with some oil before bunning it.

My hair stays wet but the last 2 days I notice it has a sour smell the next morning.  I've been co washing every day and bunning with conidioner as a leave in.

I  rinsed with ACV and changed the type of oil.  It still happned the next day.

Is anyone else sealing with oil?

any thoughts?


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ no that hasnt happned to me...if you use one of the fabric pony o's to make your bun, maybe thats the culprit..i seal with oil too...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 16, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> ^^ no that hasnt happned to me...if you use one of the fabric pony o's to make your bun, maybe thats the culprit..i seal with oil too...



hmmm..
I used a black  dress sock, nylon maybe?

I can keep loooking for a black coton sock.
It just seems weird that it came all of the sudden??


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 16, 2008)

I plan on bunning at least until first of the year. I've been washing my hair on sunday and wearing it bunned until the following sunday.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 16, 2008)

nikki2229 said:


> Both you and your DD hair is beautiful. Your hair is definitely longer than your siggy.


 
Thanks! I kept my orig pic from last year since I changed my name so people would know who I was.  I need to take a new pic from the front. 



Tee said:


> Keep up the good work ladies. It really does pay off. Beautiful buns. Butterfly08, you and your daughter's hair ........ Beautiful.


 
Thanks Tee.  :blush3: I'm gonna stalk the shout out thread that was posted for you, hopefully you talk about your regime.   Your hair is...:notworthy 



Noir said:


> Butterfly your hair is just gorgeous.
> 
> Are you sure you ain't bSL? where do wear your bra? around your waist LOL cos you look BSL to meeeee
> 
> Your DD's hair is beautiful also!


 
LOL, thanks. Nah, I tried 2 different bras and still no dice.  



miami74 said:


> Wow! You and your daughter's hair looks lovely! Keep up the good work. I was wondering about the name change myself....thought I was losing it! Love the bun too!


 
TY! :blush3:



lwilliams1922 said:


> I'm still wet bunning.
> I notice my hair gets dry during the day so I started sealing it with some oil before bunning it.
> 
> My hair stays wet but the last 2 days I notice it has a sour smell the next morning. I've been co washing every day and bunning with conidioner as a leave in.
> ...


 
Do you wash or change that sock daily? I hae noticed that my head scarfs get smelly quickly when I wet bun, I have to change them every 3 days or less.  A dress sock material probably doesn't breathe very well.  How does the sock smell?


----------



## curleeq (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is my starting pic for the challenge taken in the beginning of october.

http://public.fotki.com/kittykat1374/20081001pics/pics003.html

Can't figure how to post pic erplexed


----------



## NYREEROBERTS (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it's late but I need to also join this challenge. I have been on here for years and this is my first one. I will hopefully post a pic of my length in October and how I wear my bun now. Good luck ladies! My goal is to reach BSL by the summer but it might be earlier if I can retain more of my length....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 17, 2008)

NYREEROBERTS said:


> I know it's late but I need to also join this challenge. I have been on here for years and this is my first one. I will hopefully post a pic of my length in October and how I wear my bun now. Good luck ladies! My goal is to reach BSL by the summer but it might be earlier if I can retain more of my length....


 
^^What a beautiful bun!


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anancy said:


> I think i will join, funny enough im wearing a bun today beacuse i just took out some extentions.
> 
> Last night i was just thinking i wouldn't mind giving it a go, bunning my hair everyday but like others im slightly concerned about the stress it may put on my edges.
> 
> ...


  ur bun is too cute..how do u stretch ur hair to bun?


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 18, 2008)

I want in. My Bun picture will arrive shortly!


----------



## Anancy (Nov 18, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ur bun is too cute..how do u stretch ur hair to bun?



Awww thank you Scarcity.  To be honest there is not much that i do, what i always do is moisterise and plait my hair at night usually into four sections or two if im feeling lazy, that way my hair doesnt shrink and matt up during the night.  
By morning my hair is stretched and easy to handle and i just moisterise and stick it into the bun.
I'll use my denman brush to lightly neaten up the edges.

My hair is still mostly about shoulder length so im still just tucking my ends under to create my bun.  I don't know if i can achieve other styles because i simply have't tried.

I've tried the wet bunning and i find i end up pulling my hair too tight because no matter what my hair still shrinks to a degree when it's wet.


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been on this challenge for like 5 years.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Anancy (Nov 18, 2008)

NYREEROBERTS said:


> I know it's late but I need to also join this challenge. I have been on here for years and this is my first one. I will hopefully post a pic of my length in October and how I wear my bun now. Good luck ladies! My goal is to reach BSL by the summer but it might be earlier if I can retain more of my length....



What a gorgeous bun, it looks so full, thick and healthy.  I see u have LHCF in the background there too


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 19, 2008)

I am gonna hang with ya'll, but just not for a whole year tho.

I plan on bunning for a while but I KNOW I wont make a year!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is todays bun.






It may be the rest of the weeks bun.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 19, 2008)

adorable !!!! I cant wait until my hair grows so i can do lovely buns like this!





~StillALady~ said:


> Here is todays bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 19, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Here is todays bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiul!  How did you achieve this look?


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 19, 2008)

After all my years of wearing buns they are still raggedy. How do you ladies get yours to look so round like doughnuts? They're so pretty and full.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 19, 2008)

I am in... anyways I am already a bunner, I don't mind wearing buns all week long during the winter.  I am currently BSL and hope to be WL by Oct 09.  We'll see


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 19, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> Beautiul!  How did you achieve this look?


 
Yeah this is hot..


----------



## baddison (Nov 19, 2008)

Getting real excited here!  I will be joining this challenge as soon as my C&G is over December 2008.  I'll start with 6months.  And I will definitely have to wear some type of phony until my NL/SL hair grows.  Whoohoooo.....here I come!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 19, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> After all my years of wearing buns they are still raggedy. How do you ladies get yours to look so round like doughnuts? They're so pretty and full.


 I add weave hair, pin around my hair, wrap around and pin again.

My hair is cut in layers so if I tried to wrap my hair around in a bun little hairs would be sticking out.  I like the convenience of wrapping hair around my hair because I am also protecting my hair at the same time.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 19, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> Beautiul!  How did you achieve this look?


Thanks!

It was very very easy.

I just took a small section and 2 strand twisted it and then wrapped it around the ponytail holder. Then I took another small section of the other side and twisted it and wrapped it in the opposite direction of the first one. Keep doing it until you finish. Also use bobby pins to hold the hair into place.

I added some golden beads to my bun so get creative. Tomorrow I may add a cowrie shell to the center, depending on how it looks.

Also instead of twists you can do braids.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 19, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Here is todays bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW! gorgeous!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm cheating and doing a faux bob today.... Hey, my ends are still wet and hidden, so it still counts, right?


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Awww thank you Scarcity. To be honest there is not much that i do, what i always do is moisterise and plait my hair at night usually into four sections or two if im feeling lazy, that way my hair doesnt shrink and matt up during the night.
> By morning my hair is stretched and easy to handle and i just moisterise and stick it into the bun.
> I'll use my denman brush to lightly neaten up the edges.
> 
> ...


 
ur welcome..what products do u use to moisturise? how long is ur hair? im sorry for the 1000 and 1 questions but im finding it hard to believe that Im not able to make a bun with just my own hair, not extras needed, the shrinkage is outta this world


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in!......


----------



## Mz.Shug (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 20, 2008)

i need to find a fake puff thats close to natural 4b texture...any suggestions?


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 20, 2008)

OKAY! I'm in this!
I just learned to bun my shoulder length/15 weeks post hair.

I'm so pumped
Now i just need something to moisturize my ends with everyday,and i should be straight.


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 20, 2008)

How do I upload my Bun picture? I tried added the picture through my signature, but it does not show. Help Please!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 20, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> How do I upload my Bun picture? I tried added the picture through my signature, but it does not show. Help Please!


 upload it to photobucket...they have copy and paste links there...


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 20, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> upload it to photobucket...they have copy and paste links there...


 

Thank you!


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to join.  I was BSL for 2 seconds yesterday after my touchup.  I had planned on trimming when I reached my goal which is BSL but I had to hack off about 2.5 inches.  My ends were a mess.  I noticed a lot of breakage and my hair wouldn't hold a curl.


----------



## lilree (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi!
I just joined this week, and I would like to be added to the challenge.


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my starter bun. I finally figured out how to upload the picture. 
My bun is still a work in progress!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Nov 21, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> My bun is still a work in progress!


 
Same here..

Here's mine


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still bunning. ^^^Lovely looks ladies. 

I don't anticipate using another pass until Dec 18, and possibly on Christmas and New Years Eve. The next day I'll pin or bun it right back up though.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 24, 2008)

is it too late to join this? 

i've decided that i'm going to wear twists in the front of my hair
and the back in a bun/bun like style....this is easier for me because i am horrible at twisting the back of my hair.  less work for me, too.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Nov 28, 2008)

I have compeleted my first week of bunning! I must say being out of town has tempted me to use the hot iron.....thank goodness I had enough sense to leave it behind. Seriously though...finally finding a good moisturizer,drenching my ends and bunning daily has really made a difference in my hair. I no longer see hair in my sink and all over the floor. Believe it or not my edges are begining to come back too which has me super excited!I can see and feel the difference in my hair and I'm soooooo motivated to continue this reggie. I'll be posting my starting pics (which were taken a week ago) next week or the week after.(Whenever I get home..) I hope everyone had and awesome Thanksgiving!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 28, 2008)

yes, bunning is the bomb..


----------



## NYREEROBERTS (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is my bun for the next 3 weeks I think. I put in four braids...go to sleep....let out in the morning....comb hair back....put on headband....put my pontail in on the side.....and twist hair in a donut shape....this is done with just my hair....I leave a couple of pieces out for the messy look. Also to go along with my messy suitcase in the background....lol


----------



## Anancy (Nov 28, 2008)

NYREEROBERTS said:


> Here is my bun for the next 3 weeks I think. I put in four braids...go to sleep....let out in the morning....comb hair back....put on headband....put my pontail in on the side.....and twist hair in a donut shape....this is done with just my hair....I leave a couple of pieces out for the messy look. Also to go along with my messy suitcase in the background....lol



Your hair looks hot like this.  I like it, and your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok I finally made a fotki. My starting buns are in there. Enjoy.

http://public.fotki.com/GrowinLongLocks/hair-progress-2008/


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Still bunning.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Checking in: Still bunning daily and loving it*


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm still bunning!!! Although I did use my two day pass .. 

Last week I put in a straight partial sew-in which required me to flat iron my hair several times (not a good/healthy look) ... 

let's just say it only stayed in for two days ... 

Back to bunning until Oct 09 permanently!!!


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 1, 2008)

I wanna join if it's not too late.  I've been bunning since September.  I wash 2 times a week (1 cowash and 1 shampoo).  Deep condition once a week.  Use John Freida Leave In Moisturizer, seal with Coconut oil and then bun it up.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 1, 2008)

Checking in: Still doing my daily bunning. Bunning until I reach WL.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 1, 2008)

Still Bunning!!!


----------



## CICI24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bunning is working, Its only been a little over a month and I see a difference in length and health. I shampoo and deep condition every WED and SAT airdry and moisturize daily.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 1, 2008)

still in a bun and i am lovin it!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im still going strong bunning everyday


----------



## Petite One (Dec 1, 2008)

If it's not too late I'd like to join too.  I started bunning last week but I'll make today the official start.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies I'm sorry but I have to bail on the challenge at least for the time being. My life is way to hetic to be worrying about my hair. I'm going back to cornrows but my hair is too short to bun in the braids. Good luck ladies


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm taking a break from my bun for a minute. My hair has been cornrowed for 2 weeks. I'll be back to my bun after the holiday.


----------



## Anancy (Dec 4, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm taking a break from my bun for a minute. My hair has been cornrowed for 2 weeks. I'll be back to my bun after the holiday.



Me too, i've been bunning every single day but im getting a bit tired of it, so im going to twist my hair on the weekend and hopefully i'll be able to kinda still tuck my ends under (we'll see).
I just feel like my whole hair needs to be protected, rather than just the ends.


----------



## tbutler2205 (Dec 4, 2008)

i've been bunning since october.  my hair is soooo much thicker it's great.  the only problem is that my ends are  noticibly thinner than the rest of my hair...it's like everything but the last inch and a half has gotten thicker. my ends don't look split but are thinner than the rest of my hair.  is this normal when your hair increases in health?  should i trim or just wait?  i would love to get some advice...if not can someone direct me to a thread? thanks guys!


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 4, 2008)

bumping for TButler.  I'd love to find out the answer.  I've got the same issue.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 4, 2008)

tbutler2205 said:


> i've been bunning since october. my hair is soooo much thicker it's great. the only problem is that my ends are noticibly thinner than the rest of my hair...it's like everything but the last inch and a half has gotten thicker. my ends don't look split but are thinner than the rest of my hair. is this normal when your hair increases in health? should i trim or just wait? i would love to get some advice...if not can someone direct me to a thread? thanks guys!


 
Unless you keep your hair trimmed at a certain length, it is *somewhat* normal for your ends to be thinner than the rest of your hair.  This is because your ends are the oldest part of your hair and have been subjected to the most damage, chemical processing (if you're relaxed), etc. However, if your ends are split they need to come off. If you go to a hairdresser you trust, have him/her inspect your ends and let you know whether to trim. OR you could always trim 1/4 inch at a time so it's not so drastic.

Let me say up front that I'm pro-trimming.  I've had beyond BSL hair before w/o really trying and I never gave my hairdresser a restriction on trimming. She cut what needed to be cut (I trusted her not to jack me up).  It really does keep your hair healthy and helps you to retain what grows. It's like give a little, keep a little more each month. 

So to recap  if your ends aren't split or damaged, just wait until your next scheduled visit to *lightly* trim. In the meantime, soak your ends with moisture daily, and maybe once every couple weeks do a good protein treatment to keep them strong. Bunning should help to keep them protected, BUT be careful about how you secure your bun. I have a lot of thick hair and all it takes for me is to coil my hair and sloooooooowly and carefully stick in one or two jumbo bobby pins.  I also don't use socks or foam donuts because they dry my hair out.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 5, 2008)

Checking in...week 2 of bunning!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 5, 2008)

tbutler2205 said:


> i've been bunning since october. my hair is soooo much thicker it's great. the only problem is that my ends are noticibly thinner than the rest of my hair...it's like everything but the last inch and a half has gotten thicker. my ends don't look split but are thinner than the rest of my hair. is this normal when your hair increases in health? should i trim or just wait? i would love to get some advice...if not can someone direct me to a thread? thanks guys!


 
That's awesome CONGRATS!!


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 5, 2008)

Still bunning and still enjoying it. My buns are getting fuller  and I'm trying new things.

It's a year since I discovered this forum and started hair care so I can't deny the benefits of bunning (as I'm concerned). Plus I'm still on my way to healthy hair... Happy bunning ladies!


----------



## MissNina (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm still bunning everyday. I am still wearing the half-wigs over it. So far, so good. That Hawaiian Silky miracle worker and my Silken Child moisturizer have my hair on LOCK! 

I perm my hair on Saturday in preparation for graduation. I will be about 15 weeks I think. Update will be in my fotki


----------



## tbutler2205 (Dec 7, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Unless you keep your hair trimmed at a certain length, it is *somewhat* normal for your ends to be thinner than the rest of your hair. This is because your ends are the oldest part of your hair and have been subjected to the most damage, chemical processing (if you're relaxed), etc. However, if your ends are split they need to come off. If you go to a hairdresser you trust, have him/her inspect your ends and let you know whether to trim. OR you could always trim 1/4 inch at a time so it's not so drastic.
> 
> Let me say up front that I'm pro-trimming.  I've had beyond BSL hair before w/o really trying and I never gave my hairdresser a restriction on trimming. She cut what needed to be cut (I trusted her not to jack me up).  It really does keep your hair healthy and helps you to retain what grows. It's like give a little, keep a little more each month.
> 
> So to recap  if your ends aren't split or damaged, just wait until your next scheduled visit to *lightly* trim. In the meantime, soak your ends with moisture daily, and maybe once every couple weeks do a good protein treatment to keep them strong. Bunning should help to keep them protected, BUT be careful about how you secure your bun. I have a lot of thick hair and all it takes for me is to coil my hair and sloooooooowly and carefully stick in one or two jumbo bobby pins.  I also don't use socks or foam donuts because they dry my hair out.


 

I know I'm late but thanks Buttlerfly08...I forgot I posted on this thread   I actually got a light trim on Friday...she cut off an inch cause it was uneven too, but my hair looks and feels so much better.  Even with the trim I can still see where my hair has grown  a little since I started bunning.  I'm gonna do what you said and continue to ensure that my ends are moisturized....ur hair is gorgeous by the way


----------



## tbutler2205 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> That's awesome CONGRATS!!


 
Thanks too Mz.Shug...your bun is cute!  Do you use hair pins?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 7, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I'm still bunning everyday. I am still wearing the half-wigs over it. So far, so good. That Hawaiian Silky miracle worker and my Silken Child moisturizer have my hair on LOCK!
> 
> I perm my hair on Saturday in preparation for graduation. I will be about 15 weeks I think. Update will be in my fotki


 
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRADUATION LADY!!!  What are you getting your degree in?



tbutler2205 said:


> I know I'm late but thanks Buttlerfly08...I forgot I posted on this thread  I actually got a light trim on Friday...she cut off an inch cause it was uneven too, but my hair looks and feels so much better. Even with the trim I can still see where my hair has grown a little since I started bunning. I'm gonna do what you said and continue to ensure that my ends are moisturized....ur hair is gorgeous by the way


 
Cool. I'm glad it worked out for you. TY!!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2008)

tbutler2205 said:


> Thanks too Mz.Shug...your bun is cute! Do you use hair pins?


 
Sorry it took so long to respond Nope....bobby pins take my hair out. So I just take a scrunchi (satin/silk if you have one...keeps moisture in better than cloth) put it on and wrap my hair around it and tuck in the ends. Sometimes I'll use another skinier one to keep them there.HTH.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 11, 2008)

*Just Checking in...3 weeks!*


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 11, 2008)

*I'm still bunning ladies.... *
*For the most part I have basically been bunning seven days a week this whole fall since septmeber.. I will be relaxing soon at 12 or 13 weeks post which is next week . I'm excited but not excited.. I am ready to do something to my hair and see have the health of my hair improved since the setback I had  but I'm not ready to see all the hair that I had to cut b/c of it..*


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 11, 2008)

just checking in....

I was getting discouraged with bunning:
-my nape area was a hot mess


I alternated between twisits and buns.

Over the last month or so I figured out how to overcome:
I use AO HSR only now.  I seal with oil putting castor oil on the edges before wrapping with a tight scarf in the morning.   Before I leave the house everything is tamed.

all is well on the bun front


----------



## marla (Dec 11, 2008)

Didn't officially join in, but I have been bunning for 8 weeks now. I just had a realxer and my nape is thriving!!! I will continue to bun well into 2009! By my next relaxer I should be a healthy thick APL gal!


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just checking in, I haven't posted in this challenge in awhile. I just figured out that I have to moisturize my hair in sections when I bun. I was just washing in the shower, adding some conditioner and leave in and putting it up while I was in the shower. But my hair was still drying up and tangling after I took the bun out. So now I have been moistruizing in sections like when I wash my hair in sections and its been helping out a lot, I've been using Shea butter and Oilive oil to moisturize my hair. So at night I wear to braids after I moistruize and then in the moring I bun it up...Hopes that keeps my moisture levels up....January will be another length check, so that should motivate everyone to keep their ends tucked under for the rest of this month. Of Course for Christmas I will be straighteing my hair and it will be out, but I think the other days it will be up..


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 12, 2008)

NYREEROBERTS said:


> Here is my bun for the next 3 weeks I think. I put in four braids...go to sleep....let out in the morning....comb hair back....put on headband....put my pontail in on the side.....and twist hair in a donut shape....this is done with just my hair....I leave a couple of pieces out for the messy look. Also to go along with my messy suitcase in the background....lol


 very pretty..


----------



## MissNina (Dec 12, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRADUATION LADY!!!  What are you getting your degree in?



Thank you SOOOOO much!!!! I'm getting my MA in Mass Communication 

And hey, I'm a FL girl too! lol


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 12, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Just checking in, I haven't posted in this challenge in awhile. *I just figured out that I have to moisturize my hair in sections when I bun. I was just washing in the shower, adding some conditioner and leave in and putting it up while I was in the shower. But my hair was still drying up and tangling after I took the bun out*. So now I have been moistruizing in sections like when I wash my hair in sections and its been helping out a lot, I've been using Shea butter and Oilive oil to moisturize my hair. So at night I wear to braids after I moistruize and then in the moring I bun it up...Hopes that keeps my moisture levels up....January will be another length check, so that should motivate everyone to keep their ends tucked under for the rest of this month. Of Course for Christmas I will be straighteing my hair and it will be out, but I think the other days it will be up..


 

The same thing was happening to me IMFREE...and the only way i can bun without using heat is dripping wet in the shower bcos by the time i get out my natural 4b hair starts to shrink....so my remedy would be to twist my hair and use my phony puff to cover my baggy...bcos i retain moisture longer with twists...HTH


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Still wear my bun. Started spritzing hair w/a black tea spray, applying castor oil/glycerin mix t/o hair, and sealing w/shea btter. Hair feels soft t/o the day.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 12, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> The same thing was happening to me IMFREE...and the only way i can bun without using heat is dripping wet in the shower bcos by the time i get out my natural 4b hair starts to shrink....so my remedy would be to twist my hair and use my phony puff to cover my baggy...bcos i retain moisture longer with twists...HTH


 
So do you two strand twist your whole head and then bun or are you doing big twists? how often are you washing?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 12, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> The same thing was happening to me IMFREE...and the only way i can bun without using heat is dripping wet in the shower bcos by the time i get out my natural 4b hair starts to shrink....so my remedy would be to twist my hair and use my phony puff to cover my baggy...bcos i retain moisture longer with twists...HTH



I had problems bunning my poofy hair when I started.

I found that AO HSR makes my hair much more pleasant.
I use the HSR as a leave in then i apply EVOO to seal, followed by castor oil on the edges.  then I wrap my hair in a silk scarf tight till I'm ready to leave the house.

The bun and hair arround it looks so much nicer that way.

hth


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 12, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> So do you two strand twist your whole head and then bun or are you doing big twists? how often are you washing?


 
i havent really started this as i just started bunning last thursday....right now im DCing so i plan on 2strand twisting my hair (no extensions) and pulling into a little bun, baggying and putting my phony puff over it...i hope it looks right...b4 the whole bun routine i would DC/wash one a week but last week i washed twice...i suffered a setback in Sept, so the goal is to DC more often (2-3x a week)


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 12, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I had problems bunning my poofy hair when I started.
> 
> I found that AO HSR makes my hair much more pleasant.
> I use the HSR as a leave in then i apply EVOO to seal, followed by castor oil on the edges. then I wrap my hair in a silk scarf tight till I'm ready to leave the house.
> ...


 how much of the AOHSR do u use as a leavein? i wonder how that will work on my hair as  a leavein, im using it right now in addition to other moist conditioners to DC....how much does ur hair shrink? see mine shrinks more than 50% so i dont knowerplexed
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/1st-quarter-2008-ja/may--august-2008/1000865.html


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey I'm not officially in this challenge but I have been bunning for maybe 3-4 weeks and it has been working out great!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 12, 2008)

I am still bunning..I am in a bun everyday...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 12, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I had problems bunning my poofy hair when I started.
> 
> I found that AO HSR makes my hair much more pleasant.
> I use the HSR as a leave in then i apply EVOO to seal, followed by castor oil on the edges.  then I wrap my hair in a silk scarf tight till I'm ready to leave the house.
> ...



I use HSR as a moisturizer   too it does do wonders!!!

 As a conditioner it sucked (for me)

I am still bunning but now I flat twist into a bun because it helps with distributing moisture!


----------



## MrsLack (Dec 12, 2008)

I am still bunning!  My hair is officially 200% better than when I started.  I am transitioning and with the bun, and leaving it alone other than to moisturize, my hair is FINALLY staying moisturized, and not breaking from being so dry.  I have not used heat since Mid September.  Today will be my first pass in over 2.5 months.  We have our holiday party today, so I bought some Carusso steam rollers!  I am so excited to wear my hair out tonight!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 12, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> how much of the AOHSR do u use as a leavein? i wonder how that will work on my hair as  a leavein, im using it right now in addition to other moist conditioners to DC....how much does ur hair shrink? see mine shrinks more than 50% so i dont knowerplexed
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/1st-quarter-2008-ja/may--august-2008/1000865.html



I think this actually makes my hair shrink less.  when I first started using it my hair would shinnk and get dry like cotton.  Then little by little is felt nicer.
I didnt notice till I ran out last week and my hair was not happy.  

I dont know how much I use as a leave in.  once I realized my hair liked it so much i stared parting it to make sure it was distributed even more.


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey ladies.  I'm still bunning.  I haven't submitted my start pics yet because I've been trying to stay away from heat.  I have an interview tomorrow, so I will be rollersetting and flat ironing today.  I'll take pics tonight or tomorrow.  Really looking forward to my length check because I haven't seen it since I somewhat texlaxed my NG on Nov 11th.  I was 1/4 away from BSL, so I hope bunning has helped retain my length.  We'll see this evening.


----------



## Anancy (Dec 15, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> Hey ladies.  I'm still bunning.  I haven't submitted my start pics yet because I've been trying to stay away from heat.  I have an interview tomorrow, so I will be rollersetting and flat ironing today.  I'll take pics tonight or tomorrow.  Really looking forward to my length check because I haven't seen it since I somewhat texlaxed my NG on Nov 11th.  I was 1/4 away from BSL, so I hope bunning has helped retain my length.  We'll see this evening.



Good luck with the interview girl and with reaching BSL, that's my ultimate goal.

Im still bunning but idon't think my hair is doing too well - i dn't know what it is.  I can't seem to get my hair well moisterised, and i need to find a salon coz i could really do with a decent trim.


----------



## tgrowe (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread scares me because I want to start bunning so badly but 1) my hair is only at the top of my shoulders ( in other words not long enough or long like most you ladies' hair in this thread and 2) since I am so used to styling, I honestly don't think I look that good with my hair pulled back.  wanted to rock an old 1/2 wig since it is really getting cold here but unfortunately the wig is not the right shade and I don't have any products to do a rinse on my hair to make it match. I want to bun. Do I just get over my perceived look of me with my hair pulled back or are there any other suggestions for wearing (stylish) buns?


----------



## isawstars (Dec 15, 2008)

tgrowe said:


> This thread scares me because I want to start bunning so badly but 1) my hair is only at the top of my shoulders ( in other words not long enough or long like most you ladies' hair in this thread and 2) since I am so used to styling, I honestly don't think I look that good with my hair pulled back.  wanted to rock an old 1/2 wig since it is really getting cold here but unfortunately the wig is not the right shade and I don't have any products to do a rinse on my hair to make it match. I want to bun. Do I just get over my perceived look of me with my hair pulled back or are there any other suggestions for wearing (stylish) buns?



My hair isn't that long either but I manage to put it in a bun.  I bought a bun donut with hair around it (you can also make one) so it looks a lot fuller.  Plus I have to have my bun really low for it to work.  I don't like my hair pulled back either so I part my hair or wear cute head bands and hoop earrings.

Is this challenge still going?  Or has a part 2 started?  I'd like to join!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 17, 2008)

Checking in.....4 weeks of daily bunning and loving it!


----------



## bigdeelight (Dec 17, 2008)

Participating unofficially for month #2. I've been getting SO many compliments and questions about my hair/hair care regimen since bunning. Personally, I L-O-V-E the convenience of bunning as well as how soft and manageable my hair is now. Bunning is great!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 18, 2008)

i am thinking about trying this for a week, then a month, and so on -- no official commitment but i think it will go nicely with the vaseline sealing and/or using the bottle of hawaiian silky i picked up. my hair is flat ironed right now and i have been bunning all week (southerntease bun) but once i wash i'm going back to the curlynikki bun. (anyone concerned with shrinkage or whatever - check it out, it ROCKS!) my ends are horrible looking, so hopefully i can trim then take a good starting pic, even if it's just for myself.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Participating unofficially for month #2. I've been getting SO many compliments and questions about my hair/hair care regimen since bunning. Personally, I L-O-V-E the convenience of bunning as well as how soft and manageable my hair is now. Bunning is great!


 
Thats wonderful that bunning is working for you, I think once you stick to it long enough with the right regime you will gain great benefits and I love the convenice as well..Its the bomb especially since I work out like everyday, I can still look chic everyday..


----------



## lexi84 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey I joined this challenge early, but I dont see my name on the list.  What gives?erplexed


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just saw this thread and would like to join the challenge too. I just officially subscribed to the LHCF today. I know I am a little behind, but I want length and I want some support to help me do it. I want to bun for length starting today.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 18, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> hey I joined this challenge early, but I dont see my name on the list. What gives?erplexed


 
I probably didn't see it, i will add you now...


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 18, 2008)

topnotch1010 said:


> I just saw this thread and would like to join the challenge too. I just officially subscribed to the LHCF today. I know I am a little behind, but I want length and I want some support to help me do it. I want to bun for length starting today.


 
Welcome to LHCF and welcome to the challenge...


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2008)

Please add my name to the list.  I will be starting off with 6months.  At that time I will evaluate and decide to go anther 6months ( or not...).


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 18, 2008)

Still Bunning.  I have been bunning since October!

So when exactly is reveal day in January?  Any particular date?


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 18, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Still Bunning. I have been bunning since October!
> 
> So when exactly is reveal day in January? Any particular date?


 
January 13, 2009. That should be 3 months exactly when it started.


----------



## neyhla (Dec 18, 2008)

COUNT ME IN ....since i reached APL I can't help letting my hair down....bad bad bad !!


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 19, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> *January 13, 2009*. That should be 3 months exactly when it started.


 
Thats my birthday!!!...I wont be revealing that day bcos I started bunning on 12/5/08 and since my hair grows so slowwwwwwwwwwww ( about 1/4" or less a month) I will be doing this for 4 months hopefully....so my reveal  date will be around 4/5/09...I need to take starting pics tho


----------



## chynawitch (Dec 19, 2008)

WARNING LONG POST

Hi! I so wanted to be part of this challenge! Well I started bunning....then came accross the original thread that stated not to use hair bands etc so I used some hair pins yesterday and I LOOKED A HOT MESS!! Now I KNOW bunning works. Two girls in my class had the longest hair in school and they consistantly wore.......BUNS (coincidence?) so I am convinced...I would like to be part of this challenge for next yr with 3 weeks off for my holiday! God bless! Ok so the post wasnt that long!


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 21, 2008)

No hair bands? I didnt know that. Anyway, Im in! I wore buns throughtout my pregnancy in 2007 and had tremendous growth. My goal is BSL and I think this is a good way to get there by the end of 2009.


----------



## Romey (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like to join.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 21, 2008)

I wore a wetset down for the past 2 days. I'm going to bun it back up until Christmas Eve and again on New Year's Eve (I'll be flat ironing to take progress pics).  After that, back to the bun until I use a pass to relax in March 09.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 21, 2008)

"No hair bands? I didnt know that. Anyway, Im in! I wore buns throughtout my pregnancy in 2007 and had tremendous growth. My goal is BSL and I think this is a good way to get there by the end of 2009."

I am using cut knee highs as ponytail holders and doing my pony loose. I also change the position every two days.


----------



## rben (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in too please


----------



## Anancy (Dec 21, 2008)

chynawitch said:


> WARNING LONG POST
> 
> Hi! I so wanted to be part of this challenge! Well I started bunning....*then came accross the original thread that stated not to use hair bands *etc so I used some hair pins yesterday and I LOOKED A HOT MESS!! Now I KNOW bunning works. Two girls in my class had the longest hair in school and they consistantly wore.......BUNS (coincidence?) so I am convinced...I would like to be part of this challenge for next yr with 3 weeks off for my holiday! God bless! Ok so the post wasnt that long!





luvovcandy said:


> No hair bands? I didnt know that. Anyway, Im in! I wore buns throughtout my pregnancy in 2007 and had tremendous growth. My goal is BSL and I think this is a good way to get there by the end of 2009.



Oh noooo, where does it say no hair bands?  I've been using hairbands the whole time.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Oh noooo, where does it say no hair bands? I've been using hairbands the whole time.


 
I don't remember seeing that in this thread. However, I don't use them personally. I use 2 very large bobby pins. I think constant use of hair bands promote breakage, especially on wet or damp hair.


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 22, 2008)

Im scared of bobby pins though.  They always take out my hair.  Ive been doing ok with the bands.  I'll give the pins a try.  Are you guys losing hair on your nape and temps?  I dont know if its the hair tie or the buns that are causing my edges to fall out.


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 22, 2008)

I have not posted here in quite a while, but I still have been bunning every day.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Angeldoll*your hair is the bomb, *topnotch1010* You can use hairbands if you want, but I personal dont use it,  I use knee highs, because for 1. its cheap and 2. it doesnt pull my hair out..
*luvovcandy* are you tying your hair after you bun to smooth your hair down? that may be 1 reason your hair is thinning, I notice that for awhile myself and I make sure I tie it across my forehead not my hairliine and I dont do it tight, and I only keep it for 3-5 minutes to smooth it. You should also change the position of your buns to avoid brekage in your nape and try doing a hump to the front for your bangs, or some twist so you can take some of the tension off your hairline


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 22, 2008)

I tie my hair down EVERY night.  I am not as creative anymore so i stay with the same bun in the same spot.  I will try to switch up and do other things with the hair in the front.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 22, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> *Angeldoll*your hair is the bomb, *topnotch1010* You can use hairbands if you want, but I personal dont use it, I use knee highs, because for 1. its cheap and 2. it doesnt pull my hair out..
> *luvovcandy* are you tying your hair after you bun to smooth your hair down? that may be 1 reason your hair is thinning, I notice that for awhile myself and I make sure I tie it across my forehead not my hairliine and I dont do it tight, and I only keep it for 3-5 minutes to smooth it. You should also change the position of your buns to avoid brekage in your nape and try doing a hump to the front for your bangs, or some twist so you can take some of the tension off your hairline


 
Whem I wrote that post, I was trying to respond to someone but I didn't know how to quote (I'm a newbie still learning). I was trying to tell them how much better knee highs are than hairbands. I will never use hairbands again! Knee highs are much better, and like you said, cheaper!


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry it took so long. Here is a starting pic for me. This pic is before flat ironing my NG.







 This is before flat iron and trim.





 This is after the trim and flat iron.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 24, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> Sorry it took so long. Here is a starting pic for me. This pic is before flat ironing my NG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very thick and pretty.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 24, 2008)

i havent been postng here lately but Im still bunning daily


----------



## dicapr (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in.  I really want to get to APL sometime next year and beyond.  Here is my starting photo-it is a week old flat iron that I am going to wash out today.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in as well. I'm currently shoulder length and in the APL 09' challenge. I wet bun in the morning with mane n tail original and use it as a leave in and seal with light oil or grease, depending on the weather and amount of protein in my hair. At night  take my bun down, mega tek my scalp and dampen the length of my hair into two braids. I really like wearing two buns closer to back, it's a cute lazy party hair style and a single bun can always be professional for the work place. I'd try bangs except mine are growing out. I may cut them in again.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 26, 2008)

Still here!
I am terrified that using hair bands will thin my hair over time,so i have been waiting to use pantyhose cut into hair holders.I have not tried it yet,but i've been meaning to get some cheap pantyhose to experiment with.

In the mean time,i've been parting my hair in two,from ear to ear,and bunning this way.I twist the top,and secure with some small pins,and then do the same for the bottom.
I've actually gotten compliments on it.
It's cute,but i just get bored so easily


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 26, 2008)

Week 5 of bunning.Hope everyone had a very merry christmas!


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 27, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> Thats my birthday!!!...I wont be revealing that day bcos I started bunning on 12/5/08 and since my hair grows so slowwwwwwwwwwww ( about 1/4" or less a month) I will be doing this for 4 months hopefully....so my reveal date will be around 4/5/09...I need to take starting pics tho


 
still going strong...week 3 of bunning....i DC every week, put medium sized twists in and wet bun/baggy the ends....


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Still bunning.  Have even incorporated bunning my hair while wearing twist.  My hair is really thriving where it in a bun style.


----------



## summergirl08 (Dec 29, 2008)

i bun 24/7 365 so i'm definitely in!


----------



## Julyllove (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm definitely in. I will be bunning at least 5 days per week because that's what I normally do. I co-wash every 2-3 days, wash once a week, and I usually do a twisted bun afterwards. I have been using some aussie conditioner, and I just bought some freeman's sea kelp for $1 that I'll be using.  I also use Giovanni Direct leave in and use aloe vera gel to lay down the edges.


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 30, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Very thick and pretty.



Thanks.  I wish my ends would thicken up some.  BTW...love your color


----------



## Irie1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have wanted to bun since starting here my hair is not long enough. Once I get the length I will join you all!


----------



## isawstars (Dec 30, 2008)

I had to stop bunning because I noticed the back of my head is getting sore/tender.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?  I alternate wearing a high and low bun.  I cant do side buns on the left and right because my hair is not long enough.

What gives? 

I've gone a week without bunning and my scalp is still tender.    Maybe I'm not ready for bunning


----------



## Romey (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be wearing buns at least 4times a week. I am going to wear a roller set the other three days. 

I like Elasta QP's Mango Butter and Recovery Oil Moisterizer and will be using them on my bun days. I like a sleek looking bun and the mango butter keeps the edges and fly aways at bay. 

The picture in my siggy is my starting point. I'll check in 3 months with an update. 

HHG


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 2, 2009)

Week 6 of bunning.Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Anancy (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been doing this bun challenge since the beginning and im afraid im going to have to quit the challenge.

My hair hasn't been acting right, it feels dry and im getting too much shrinkage that it's making my hair difficult to deal with.
At first i thought maybe it was because i had arrived in a new country and the weather here is really cold but now im starting to think that bunning my hair isn't right for me.

Im gonna go back to wearing other protective styles like twists, extentions and cornrows.

Thank you guys and good luck.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 2, 2009)

I have enough hair to ponytail now when wet without looking really bad. I am looking for human hair pieces to make buns out of now. I will join the bun challenge as soon as they show up in the mail. I could bun during the day and plait at night. Not a problem.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Just bought two phony ponytails for buns. Ready to go. I hope this works, my hair hated twists


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dayum...I missed the deadline.  Well I bun everyday anyway so I will be joining the challenge in spirit.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anancy said:


> I've been doing this bun challenge since the beginning and im afraid im going to have to quit the challenge.
> 
> My hair hasn't been acting right, it feels dry and im getting too much shrinkage that it's making my hair difficult to deal with.
> At first i thought maybe it was because i had arrived in a new country and the weather here is really cold but now im starting to think that bunning my hair isn't right for me.
> ...


 
ahh sorry you had to go, hope you find something that works


----------



## naturally-devine (Jan 3, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I had to stop bunning because I noticed the back of my head is getting sore/tender. Has anyone else experienced this problem? I alternate wearing a high and low bun. I cant do side buns on the left and right because my hair is not long enough.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> I've gone a week without bunning and my scalp is still tender.  Maybe I'm not ready for bunning


 
I started bunning years ago.  I used to find that I had soreness in scalp.  I started making sure the ponytail wasn't too tight.  Especially if you're bunning on wet hair because remember the wet hair is stretched and it shrinks as it drys.  Also, at night I moisturize and seal, put in a very loose ponytail (relieving the tension) and wrap my silk scarf around to hold down my edges.  In the morning, I just regather the hair and make the ponytail a little tighter.  HTH


----------



## Ozma (Jan 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dayum...I missed the deadline.  Well I bun everyday anyway so I will be joining the challenge in spirit.



Ditto; I'll be bunning as an unofficial participant.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 3, 2009)

ImFree27 said:


> I will stop adding people by Dec. 31, 2008. I will go through the thread to see who I missed, but by Dec. I will stop adding people. For those who joined in Oct. Your year will end in Oct. 09 and for those who joined in nov. dec... your year will end then...So if you don't see your name.PM me no later than Dec. 31, this is when the challenge will official close. Don't forget to post your starting pics.. Jan. Will be an update on our progress and I will add a thread there.HHG


 
AWW MAN!!!! I've decided to start bunning my hair, and I was doing searches for buns, but the search feature wasn't working!!!!!! NO FAIR!! NO FAIR!!!  

That's okay. I'll just keep up with what ya'll are talking about anyway. To be honest, I probably won't last for a full year anyway!!!


----------



## livesoundtech (Jan 3, 2009)

I will be bunning 5 days a week.  I will put my hair into a braided bun while wet, and redoing the bun each day until I wash again.


----------



## skyborn09 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like to join but I found this challenge to late. erplexed But I'm still going to do the challenge anyway regardless if I'm on the list or not.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2009)

Still Bunning!


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 7, 2009)

I am still in my bun 7 days a week..i cnat wait to touch up to see my results..but i can tell aready that my hair is doing really well


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been bunning 24/7 so far, and I'm still going strong.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2009)

I too have been bunning 24/7!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 8, 2009)

Still going strong


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ladies I'm back on board with the Buns. I've been bunning since around Dec 14th so I really only stopped wearing my bun about a weeks time. I also changed my reggie. Instead of cowashing daily I shampoo weekly and moisturize most nights right before bed. The change has left me the time that I was losing being so busy (the reason I briefly stopped with bunning)


----------



## AngelDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

Still bunning!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm bunning but in between I'm trying other PS!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still doing pretty well. I did a retry of a half up (up in the back held with a claw clip) with big wavy side bangs and it's pretty cute. 

I still love bunning. But ask me again in three weeks and I might be mad.


----------



## hair101 (Jan 21, 2009)

I missed the challenge deadline as I only joined last week.. But I'm still going to try it as I'm really focused on trying to get my hair as healthy as possible and thus grow as long as it can  - I've used a donut bun for the past couple of years and I'm concerned b/c it seemed like my ends were a mess - especially if i put my hair back wet - they would get dry and tangled.  Now I was not moisturizing my ends or anything so i'm sure thats it.. But for those who are experiencing a lot of success growing your hair with buns.. I have a few questions:

Does the donut bun harm your ends?
What's the safest way to tuck your ends under a donut bun/form or even a sock w/o damaging your ends? 
What are the safest bobby pins, hair pins,etc. to use.  My hair is neck length/ layered and although i certainly envy those of you who have waist length hair - I do not have the length to twist my hair to the ends and bun it without some sort of donut/form. 

TIA .. ladies.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 21, 2009)

I am still single and double bunning..I may be relaxing in the up coming weeks so I can do my comparison shots..


----------



## wonderstar (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still bunning faithfully.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 21, 2009)

i just took my bun down, but 4 the most part im still bunning and no heat either for like the next 2-3 months.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Still bunning...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going to do this until my next relaxer 3-21-09 =)


----------



## nikki2229 (Jan 21, 2009)

I currently have my hair cornrowed with the ends wrapped in a bun. I use  this style under my half wig in the day since I am trying to transition.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm back in my bun this week. I plan on getting a trim tommorow though.


----------



## Luxurious12 (Jan 21, 2009)

The second I have enough hair to actually bun I will jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## terrigood (Jan 21, 2009)

I am new to LHCF and I would like to join this forum if not too full.  I have been bunning since last Aug and would like to participate if not too late.  Thanks,


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I have wanted to join this thread for months
but I dont think my hair is long enough 
tried early this week and just took it down Little twiggy bun? 

I want a fat pretty one like this


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 23, 2009)

How do I bun this?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try the Hairgami. They're available at CVS. 

Here's their site: http://hairagami.com/



Hot40 said:


> How do I bun this?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 24, 2009)

Still bunning everyday. I wore my hair out once for 2 hours becuase of a lack of time and I felt weird! I like the low maintenence!


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 24, 2009)

prettyhair73 said:


> Try the Hairgami. They're available at CVS.
> 
> Here's their site: http://hairagami.com/


 

Wow thanks girl I had never even heard of this before!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2009)

prettyhair73 said:


> Try the Hairgami. They're available at CVS.
> 
> Here's their site: http://hairagami.com/




thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 28, 2009)

I fell off for about 3 weeks but I have been trying other protective styles like twist outs and half wigs.  the bunning was sooo boring and not flattering for work.  I also have a hard time combing my hair into a bun since it is so thick from being 3 months post.  Lots of hair was coming out.  I will bun again once I relax in March...if i decide to relax again.


----------



## MissNina (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not protective styling for about the next week n a half or so b/c I went n got a blow out. I do intend to enjoy it, so I'll be wrapping til I rewash. I'll pick back up the bunning under my half wig then.


----------



## baddison (Jan 30, 2009)

Just checking in!  Month #1: January 2009, COMPLETED.  Bunned every single day this month...no exceptions!!!

Now I start month #2.  Gotta simply just take this one-day-at-a-time.

See you all here again at my monthly check-in!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 30, 2009)

baddison said:


> Just checking in! Month #1: January 2009, COMPLETED. Bunned every single day this month...no exceptions!!!
> 
> Now I start month #2. Gotta simply just take this one-day-at-a-time.
> 
> See you all here again at my monthly check-in!


 
I'm right with ya, girl. I started Dec. 29th, and I have either bunned, or phony ponied everyday. I'm proud of myself. February, here I come.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 31, 2009)

been bunnung since the 5th of Dec i believe...im getting tired of my phony afro puff...i wish my hair would grow already so i can bun with my own hair


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bunning for now but I try to switch up the PS's.  I've experimented with double buns, french rolls and faux bobs.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Feb 1, 2009)

Still Bunning!!!

Actually I am under the dryer drying my rollerset.  After I am done...back up in the bun it goes!!!!!


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Still in a half wig but every weekend when I let my hair out for my wash and DC Im still bunning! *


----------



## Odontyouwish (Feb 7, 2009)

Everytime I bun my ends get really dry, even though I condition them AND put oil on them.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2009)

still bunning 7 days a week..


----------



## ImFree27 (Feb 8, 2009)

Odontyouwish said:


> Everytime I bun my ends get really dry, even though I condition them AND put oil on them.


 
YOu should try twisting it up into a bun or braid the ends, it helps to keep my ends moisturized


----------



## ImFree27 (Feb 8, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Bunning for now but I try to switch up the PS's.  I've experimented with double buns, french rolls and faux bobs.


 
What's double buns and fauz bobs?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2009)

ImFree27 said:


> What's double buns and fauz bobs?


 double buns..I think thats a bun on each side of the back of your head. I wear my hair like that quite often..and faux bob is when u roll your hair up and pin it to chin length like a bob would be...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I was starting to get bored with my bun. Plus I am worried about the constant tension on my hair from the ponytail holder from the bun. So, I washed today, and plaited my hair. I'm going to rock a braid-out this week. Then, I'll go back to buns!!


----------



## exubah (Feb 8, 2009)

It's so good to know that there are many out there bunning......cus some of my family just straight up think I'm crazy for bunning 24/7 even after a rollerset....what can I say I just love the bun!  Must be from my Mom cus she is always in a pony and a bun and she is MBL (very fine and thin though....that's genetic).


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2009)

Checking in. I did a little over a month in buns, (mid Dec-1st week in Feb) everyday faithfully. I got bored and did a self installed sew-in for Feb. I will be back in buns in March. I was measuring my growth too often. A watched pot NEVER boils...


----------



## bigdeelight (Feb 15, 2009)

Stopped bunning for two days to do a length check. Currently BSL & back in a bun as we speak! Bunning is the truth (especially for my lazy bones lol)


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wondering..... Are we doing updates on March 31, which is on par with some of the other challenges or before since it officially started in Oct? I didn't officially start until Dec, but I was asking so I can plan my relaxer around that date.


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2009)

OK....here I am checking in again.  February is over, and I have completed yet another month of continuous bunning.  I currently wash 2times per week.  DC with heat at every wash, air dry, and bun.  I am also applying MT nightly to my scalp only.  All of this should get me to BSL by December 31st 2009!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 2, 2009)

I am bunning, but I am just taking my ponytail and wrapping under the holder.  Does this count. I don't have enough hair for donut bunning.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not officially in this challenge but I am a lurker. I bun every day faithfully with NO heat. I wish my hair was longer and thicker for a pretty bun like many of you ladies have...but with my Bee Mine and MT...it will get there.

carry on.........


----------



## ImFree27 (Mar 5, 2009)

will be doing an update thread in a week or less, so you can post your updates for the month of march or if some want to do it on the 31st. Then there will  be a summer check in and finally a before an after from OCt. 08 to OCt 09


----------



## kandake (Mar 5, 2009)

redliz81 said:


> I am bunning, but I am just taking my ponytail and wrapping under the holder.  Does this count. I don't have enough hair for donut bunning.



Hey, 

This what I'm doing too.  My hair is not long enough for a donut or anything else for that matter.  I've been calling it a bun so you can too.  LOL.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey..i am still bunning 27/7..so far so good! My next update will be in May..


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 15, 2009)

bumping up...how r u bunners doing? any updates?..I am still bunning and wont be updating again until may


----------



## Brees_hair (Mar 15, 2009)

I bun very oftern as well. Just got a touch up yesterday, hair currently wrapped and may wear it down tommorow but I am sure it will be pinned up by lunch. I bun as a daily style because of convience and comfort.


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 15, 2009)

im dropping out...will be bunning unofficially though...good luck ladies


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm still bunning. I will probably do an update sometime in April, since I am trying to go without direct heat for this whole year. I will figure out a way to show my progress.

The 5th picture on top row in my siggy was taken on 2/21/09 and I believe I made some progress. My ends are much fuller; that is what I was trying to achieve. I'm no really sure if I gained any length though. But I am thrilled to have fuller ends.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Unfortunately I will have to drop out as well since I am experimenting with many PS. I still bun 2x a week. I will be following your updates though!


----------



## MissNina (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm taking a bunning break until my next relaxer in about 2-3 weeks. I'm at 13 weeks post and bunning 24/7 ups the amount of tangles I get. Detangling is easier when I don't bun much during this time. I will be bringing out the Chi once a week and will be wrapping until I relax.

I'll picking it right back up after.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 16, 2009)

Still bunning but getting bored, especially since spring makes me want another hairstyle!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 16, 2009)

Still Bunning!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 16, 2009)

luvmesumhair said:


> Still Bunning!



Not in this challenge "officially" but you have some beautiful hair. I was just all in your fotki! LOL


----------



## luvmesumhair (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^Thank you SMS!


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay I always wanted to join the challenge but for me to place my hair in a bun to say the least would be a monumental feat!

I am in a couple of other challenges and I just didn't see how it would be possible to add this one.

Well, necessity is the mother of invention and I decided that for the next month or so I wanted my hair to be up and off my shoulders while still in twists in a protective style.

Sick I know.

But, lo and behold I found a way to do to.

I will be sporting different types of buns now that I have figured out a way to bun this stuff.

This is that rasta hair I got from Sallys a loooong time ago and continue to keep using. My concern had been having my hair hang and having thar be an issue with length since my hair even though in a protective style with extensions can still be brushing up against clothes, sweaters, etc.

Here are pics of my first bun ever with this hair. I have done a variation of this but I have always had to pin it up with lots of hair pins or hair clips. This one I did six braids, three on each side. I twisted the middle two braids together then added the bottom two braids and then the top two braids, I think.  Or vice versa, I forget which now.























 Front looks similar to this design. I did a retouch last Friday.

I can now keep my hair up and not have to use any combs or clips and just two or three strategically placed hair pins.  

If it wasn't for seeing this thread regularly I may have given up on even trying. 

You ladies are the absolute best. Now I need to go find me some seriously fierce earrings!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish I had found this sooner. I have been bunning for 2 weeks now, well tracking but u started before that. I have noticed a huge difference so I know when I do my length check at my halfway point and a year there is going to be a huge difference


----------



## ImFree27 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good to see the ladies who are still bunning...I'm loving it, its so easy for a weekday hairstyle, so you ladies won't get boerd be creative with your buns, take some pieces out, curl it or something, do a low or high bun, add accessories...I have been bunning 7 days a week sometimes i do my hair on the weekends, but haven't lately, since its getting warmer. a wash and bun will be my style, my hair stays moisturized when I wet it often....


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Mar 24, 2009)

bubasdhter said:


> Here is my starter bun. I finally figured out how to upload the picture.
> My bun is still a work in progress!



Totally off subject but...


----------



## Faith (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll join you guys unofficially.  Buns worked for me in the past (I did it with the baggy method) and I'm going to try them again but this time with fake hair added to my own to add some thickness..Length is good but thickness needs some help.

Good luck ladies


----------



## baddison (Mar 25, 2009)

Checking in....as we come to the close of another month, and the 1st quarter of the year.  I am happy to report that I am still faithfully bunning everyday.  this challenge has been soooo good to my hair.  I used my quarterly boot camp pass to end my 13week stretch on March 21st.  I have gained about 2 inches of growth.  My ends are healthy and my hair is noticeably thicker.  I am looking forward to what bunning for an entire year will do for me!!!

Happy hair growing to all!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 25, 2009)

Still Bunning..I cant wait too see my progress in May!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 25, 2009)

************UPDATE************

This is my quarterly update. I got a blunt cut about two weeks ago. I have been bunning out of laziness almost daily. Reggie: Wash every 2-3 days with Keracare 1st lather shampoo, towel dry, apply Shescentit Green Grape Leave-in Condish, apply Hairveda Green Tea Herbal Hair Butter, then bun. If I decide to flat iron, I use CHI Silk Infusion, then my Sedu temp betwen 280-320 deg. I DC once per week and texlax around 6 weeks.





















Sorry for the HUGE pics!!!


----------



## Faith (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good topnotch..seems buns agree with you


----------



## Faith (Mar 26, 2009)

oldcrayons said:


> I'm kind of against buns or putting your hair in a pony tail because this usually pulls the hair which can lead to thinning.



You don't have to use a pony tail holder or scrunchie to bun.  I have seen chinese buns which are done with bobby pins and one stick.  There's Southern Teaser's Bun.  You can also get a satin scrunchie and not pull the hair tightly.

Is it too late to join in??


----------



## baddison (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow....coming to the close of another month.  I am so proud to say that i have been bunning FAITHFULLY every single day.  My hair is retaining so much length.  I am not suffering from any unusual or excess breakage or shedding.  I am so happy to have found this challenge.  I plan on going strong until Dec 31st, 2009 (..Lord willing...)....and then all those who know me will have the shocker of the century!!  LOL!

I'm shooting for BSL by the last day of the year.  Bunning regularly is certainly helping to achieve this goal.  Along with my regimen of wahsing and DC'ing 2x per week, henna 1x per month....this is awesome!!  I hope to be APL by my next progress report, end of 2nd quarter!!!

Lets keep up the awesome work ladies!!! :wow:


----------



## baddison (May 8, 2009)

topnotch1010 said:


> ************UPDATE************
> 
> This is my quarterly update. I got a blunt cut about two weeks ago. I have been bunning out of laziness almost daily. Reggie: Wash every 2-3 days with Keracare 1st lather shampoo, towel dry, apply Shescentit Green Grape Leave-in Condish, apply Hairveda Green Tea Herbal Hair Butter, then bun. If I decide to flat iron, I use CHI Silk Infusion, then my Sedu temp betwen 280-320 deg. I DC once per week and texlax around 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

Awesome progress.

New Month... = ....More Bunning!!! :YAAY:


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 25, 2009)

I'm taking a 3 month hiatus from this challenge. I blunt chopped a few days ago, and will be wigging out for the next few months. I'll be back in September. Good luck to all.


----------



## baddison (May 25, 2009)

Cute cut!!


----------



## naturaline (Jun 6, 2009)

if you wet bun does the centre of your head (under the bun) feel damp even when the rest of its dry??


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 8, 2009)

naturaline said:


> if you wet bun does the centre of your head (under the bun) feel damp even when the rest of its dry??


 A little but not much.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm baaaack! My hair grew a LOT quicker than I thought it would. I'm 1"  from SL and I'm back to bunning full time. I started back about a week ago. Bunning is DA TRUTH!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 20, 2009)

Checking in. I'm still bunning!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 27, 2009)

Bumping for DDTexlaxed and others


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 27, 2009)

Dang ya'll. We are falling off on checkin in!!!

I'm still bunning. I was saying in the HYH challenge thread that I'm proud of myself. I normally would have BEEN bored with this bun. I wanted to straighten and wear my hair down ALL THE TIME when I was natural. Aww....I've grown up!!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 27, 2009)

baddison said:


> Getting real excited here! I will be joining this challenge as soon as my C&G is over December 2008.  I'll start with *6months*. And I will definitely have to wear some type of phony until my NL/SL hair grows. Whoohoooo.....here I come!!


 

I committed to 6-mos in this challenge.  And I am so pleased that I stuck with it.  I even went a wee bit longer than the 6 months.  Even though at times i just wanted to give up 'cause I was getting sick 'n' tired of bunning ,  my hair has benefitted quite well from this challenge, and I am glad I was able to fulfil my entire committment.

I am cheering the rest of the "bunners" from the sidelines.  Way to go!!!  Keep on keeping on


----------



## shopalong (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies, 
My hair is about 20in long and I'm familiar with Bunning. It does help your head to retain hair. But, it should not be a tight bun. Tight buns tear out the hairline and nape. A good technique to use to help avoid tearing is to part the hair in the top and wear the bun low on the back of the head. Also, twisting or braiding the ponytail before bunning. It helps the ends to retain more of the conditioning products you may use.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't seen this on the front page in awhile.  I'm looking forward to check ins and hoping another challenge will be started soon.  I didn't join this so I definitely want to join the next one.


----------



## Reecie (Sep 25, 2009)

When are ya'll going to start checking in?  I am dying to see your results. Plus I need inspiration for my personal 4 month no heat/bunning challenge that starts in October for me.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone checking in?

Will there be another one?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Anyone checking in?
> 
> Will there be another one?


 
If there is another challenge, please count me in!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah dang. This was supposed to be a year long challenge. Where is everybody??


----------

